# 2011 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

*The Official 2011 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports*

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds. The season is gearing up down south so it's time to start tracking the migration.

This is a highly read snow goose report service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information.

*PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.

If you'd like to track reports from the states, here are some links below:

Link to the Most Accurate Snow Map:
Snow Map

*Kansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Missouri Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Arkansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Oklahoma Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*Illinois Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*South Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*North Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here

The states still not available (if anyone is aware of them coming up - please post up):
Nebraska Snow Goose Migration Reports
Kentucky Snow Goose Migration Reports
Texas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Louisiana Snow Goose Migration Reports
Iowa Snow Goose Migration Reports

Here is the 2010 Spring Snow Goose Reports.
2009 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2008 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2007 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2006 Spring Snow Goose Reports

Good luck this spring and remember to hunt safe and respect other hunters.










Check out the great deals Nodak Outdoors offers on Sillosocks!

Sillosock Goose Decoys

Check out our snow goose Ecaller CDs & Ecallers:

Snow Goose CDs

Check out dozens and dozens of articles and how-to's on snow goose hunting in the Goose Hunting Section at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## cory.loos

Welll 2011 started off with the norm for everyone. High winds mixed with blizzard conditions and?or heavy rains. Hopefully this isn't a sign of what the springs gonaa bring us! Lets all keep are fingers crossed for a safe dry spring with lots of JUVIES!!


----------



## nehunter72

I live in Grant Nebraska (which is by the colorado border) Ive seen a few groups of snows sitting around on local farm ponds. Hopefully we start getting more. Im anxiously awaiting the migration!!


----------



## PJ

Loos, keep us posted on how you guys are doing! Is Slim running with you guys this spring?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've talked to a lot of guys in S. Missouri and it sounds like they have quite a few birds.


----------



## 495hp

Central and northeast Missouri got buried in snow last night. Gonna be awhile before anything comes through here. Wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't push most of the migration westward.


----------



## kill em

I live in Ogallala, Nebraska and have seen a few flocks here and there. Saw one large flock today right over the field I hunt. Still have to wait a week for the season to open


----------



## wyogoose

They are going to push way west and SE wyoming is going to get the main push!!! :rollin:


----------



## dfisher

Eastern Oklahoma and Arkansas buried in snow with more on the way. Were a few snows at Seqouyah NWR last week when duck season closed but they may have moved further south. 
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

hey chris, have you heard if there are any birds is southern illionis yet?


----------



## takem1

Season has started great. Averaging almost 40 birds a day :sniper: Tomorrows hunt should be outstanding. Wish I could tell everyone exact location but I dont need more competition and I've spent hundreds of dollars scouting. I will post some of my hunts so far and hopefully big pic tomorrow


----------



## takem1

Here are some pics of the season so far


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> hey chris, have you heard if there are any birds is southern illionis yet?


Haven't spoken to any IL boys as of late so I don't know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

N. Arkansas got a good push from the north the past couple days with the snow. Not sure how many are left in MO.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

not heading out to southern IL until the 21st. looks like we may hit it just right. thanks again Chris.


----------



## goosegrinder

BIG warmup coming the end of the week for Eastern Nebraska and I'm sure the basins will be warmed up even more. We lost alot of snow with the last warmup,gonna be real cold til midweek and then they're talking temps. pushing 50 starting this weekend.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current snow map:


----------



## hwdeuce

whats up guys im ready for spring season to start even though i hunt in northern ND but u know that 
snow map looks to be rite agian just like last year dont think everything is gonna push west the love that main fly way 
it gets better every year all i gota say is sillosocks and bouncer/rotary machines
CANT WAIT


----------



## hwdeuce

wish land owners would updat there private land or posted signs in north dakota more often not mad just upset u can never read them if anything is ever there just wanna help and be able to call the rite people


----------



## the professor

hwdeuce said:


> wish land owners would updat there private land or posted signs in north dakota more often not mad just upset u can never read them if anything is ever there just wanna help and be able to call the rite people


Plat book helps...

back on topic...no snows in Sioux Falls yet... :lol:


----------



## SO-IL Snows

Sup Guys

Reports from Southern Illinois here!

Not Many birds as of yet (we have had several light dustings of snow, but the main snow storm hit north of 64.

We hunt em up in Franklin and Jackson County and have shot a handful so far. Havent had a flood of them show up yet but several flocks a day!

good luck guys!

any info on south east missouri or northern arkansas would be helpful


----------



## SO-IL Snows

Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> not heading out to southern IL until the 21st. looks like we may hit it just right. thanks again Chris.


where you headed in SO IL? anywhere near mt vernon or carbondale?


----------



## Toonhunter

Pssst keep on the down low.... there's lotsa snow, err wait you mean snow GEESE NEVER MIND. :beer:


----------



## Go4Ducks2

Plenty of snows at the 105 mile marker on I-64 east of Mt. Vernon in Illinois.

Tons of snows in SEMO.


----------



## Firehunter

you mean lots of snow on the ground have not seen any in our part.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

SO-IL Snows said:


> Kansassnowgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> not heading out to southern IL until the 21st. looks like we may hit it just right. thanks again Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> where you headed in SO IL? anywhere near mt vernon or carbondale?
Click to expand...

hunting with (snows unlimited) i think it is around Miller City IL


----------



## Albert A Rasch

Thanks for posting the migration report, great information!
Best Regards,

Albert A Rasch


----------



## SO-IL Snows

Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> SO-IL Snows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansassnowgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> not heading out to southern IL until the 21st. looks like we may hit it just right. thanks again Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> where you headed in SO IL? anywhere near mt vernon or carbondale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hunting with (snows unlimited) i think it is around Miller City IL
Click to expand...

Sweetness.. They sell their snows unlimited decoys at Dunns sporting goods in Marion il... That's pretty close to where we are! Good luck and let us know how it went! I've chatted with a few guides from there in the past few weeks. Should be a good time


----------



## Go4Ducks2

Firehunter said:


> you mean lots of snow on the ground have not seen any in our part.


We have snow down in SEMO and we also have snow geese to answer you're question and lots of them.

I'll take some vids this time to get ya'll's blood pumping.


----------



## Firehunter

Great release the hounds. they will all be on the way now, just dont sneak up on my decoys please. Hey you got GPS cordinates with that video please.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

How far do you think the birds will move with temps being in the low 30's in NODAK?


----------



## bluebird

If you look at the snow line as of this morning it was all the way into LA and TX so i am sure the birds will push hard as the snow melts in the next 10 days.


----------



## WingedShooter7

MO, Kansas, and Nebraska all look to be warming up at the same time, weather getting into the 50's next week. Geese should be going into Migration Mode hardcore


----------



## mikehaines70

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!! I WANT TO SEEE SOME SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESEEEEEEEEEEEEE IN MY DECOYS OR EVEN THE USUAL 100 YARDS HIGH FLIPPING ME OFF EITHER WAY I WANNNNNNNAAAAAAAA SSEEEEEEEEE THEM I LOVE THEM AND I WOULD ARG U JUST DONT KNOW oke:


----------



## Quack_Kills

^ decaf


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Quack_Kills said:


> ^ decaf


Haha

They did get a lot of snow in the southern states, but with warm temps it won't take long for the birds to catch up. Occurs every year, they know the calendar as well as we do.

Current snow map:


----------



## willreid

With the warm weather next week do you think there will be any snows left in Central AR?


----------



## Gillbilly

Watch the snow line and hope for juvies.


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

Sunday, February 13th high temps for the US. Expect some serious snow melt...


----------



## goosenubber

Im headed to northeast arkansas tuesday to hunt for a week my buddy i hunt with told me yesterday they are stacked with birds killed 123 thurs and 89 fri all over decoys and said they are steady moving into the area so im expecting a good hunt next week


----------



## wagner24314

3 inch of snow in yankton sd area.


----------



## Firehunter

huge migration today watched thousands if not a million flying NW over southern MO. It is ON.


----------



## wagner24314

fields over 50% open in the yankton area and 50f again tomorrow


----------



## amink_54

Anybody know if squaw creek is holding birds right now? Or in NW missouri? If so, how many? Thanks


----------



## pintail09

I am off I 70 east out of KC. Still havent seen birds. I do know the front edge is just south of here somewhere.


----------



## Jwill3113

Hey guys, new to the site and to hunting snows. I'm from MI and will be in Mound City, MO from Feb. 21-25 and was curious to what everyone is projecting for that time. Any info at all would be fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## Trapperjack

Jwill3113 said:


> Hey guys, new to the site and to hunting snows. I'm from MI and will be in Mound City, MO from Feb. 21-25 and was curious to what everyone is projecting for that time. Any info at all would be fantastic. Thank you!


With the forecast you should do well!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

its going to be a quick spring just like the past few is what im projecting here in the dakotas


----------



## Firehunter

nothing in NW MO right now


----------



## SO-IL Snows

iffy in south central illinois... few birds moving north

planning on taking a trip to otter slough this weekend in hopes to sneak on a few

if north east arkansas is boomin.. might just drive a lil farther south to avoid that 40 dollar conservation permit!
ak border is only 1hr south of dexter


----------



## dfisher

Took Bill the Chessie over to Sequoyah NWR in Eastern Oklahoma yesterday. Beautiful day with warm temps near 70. Lot of snow geese hanging around there. 
Good luck
Dan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Amazing what 3 days of melt will do:


----------



## 495hp

Nothing in central Missouri as of today. Fields are 50% snow free and clearing rapidly. I will be hunting Thursday and Friday. Hope my predictions pans out!


----------



## Lardy

Yikes, We had our trip planned for Mound city for march 5th. Hopefully well catch some of the migration still. Snow in brookings is melting fast (still a good 18 inches) but im sure well get a blizzard or two that will hopefully slow the migration down.


----------



## 495hp

Relax, you will be in good shape on the 5th. This is just the beginning of the migration. We will have fronts that move the birds north/south. First week in March you will have plenty of birds around mound city.


----------



## SO-IL Snows

goosenubber said:


> Im headed to northeast arkansas tuesday to hunt for a week my buddy i hunt with told me yesterday they are stacked with birds killed 123 thurs and 89 fri all over decoys and said they are steady moving into the area so im expecting a good hunt next week


i hope they are still there this upcoming weekend.. i think we are gonna take a trip to corning or possibly jonesboro this weekend to chase some birds!


----------



## DonkeyCart

[/quote]i hope they are still there this upcoming weekend.. i think we are gonna take a trip to corning or possibly jonesboro this weekend to chase some birds![/quote]

This is just the front of the migration. Seems like everyone on here thinks there is just one push and its over. Relax boys.


----------



## SO-IL Snows

i hope they are still there this upcoming weekend.. i think we are gonna take a trip to corning or possibly jonesboro this weekend to chase some birds![/quote]

This is just the front of the migration. Seems like everyone on here thinks there is just one push and its over. Relax boys.[/quote]

so hard to relax! i hear snows in my sleep


----------



## Firehunter

After what we saw the other day it would be hard to believe there is any left south of MO by the end of the week. Hope there is plenty more to come..


----------



## wagner24314

last 2 year it has been one push and its over


----------



## billy23

hello to all i live in central iowa and im looking to see if anyone can maybe help tell me where the snow geese are rite now and maybe when they will be heading this way


----------



## meechigan523

Has anyone heard of "snow storm callers"? I recently bought one of their calling packages and its LOUD.. Really upset the wife... But it's MP3 compatible and Im going to use it for Coyotes when the snows move on... I looked it up on Craigs list and the guy is out of Nebraska.. It's loud... VERY.. And I'm thinkin it will bring the birds to me... What do you guys use?


----------



## SO-IL Snows

billy23 said:


> hello to all i live in central iowa and im looking to see if anyone can maybe help tell me where the snow geese are rite now and maybe when they will be heading this way


southern illinois here.. we havent seen a big push of birds yet.. searchin through these forums im convinced that these warm temps has somewhat of a push going through northern arkansas into southern missouri.. but reports are scattered!

im making a trip to north east arkansas this upcoming weekend and i will report back with more info!

good luck and good hunting


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

SO-IL Snows said:


> iffy in south central illinois... few birds moving north
> 
> planning on taking a trip to otter slough this weekend in hopes to sneak on a few
> 
> if north east arkansas is boomin.. might just drive a lil farther south to avoid that 40 dollar conservation permit!
> ak border is only 1hr south of dexter


what and where is that stamp needed at?


----------



## DonkeyCart

$40 permit is required in Missouri


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

meechigan523 said:


> Has anyone heard of "snow storm callers"? I recently bought one of their calling packages and its LOUD.. Really upset the wife... But it's MP3 compatible and Im going to use it for Coyotes when the snows move on... I looked it up on Craigs list and the guy is out of Nebraska.. It's loud... VERY.. And I'm thinkin it will bring the birds to me... What do you guys use?


i beleive the companys name is platte river decoys. and one of the owers is a guy named Dave Glass. i bought decoys and a caller off of them about 10 years ago. i just sold a CD called (snow storm). worked great for me.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

DonkeyCart said:


> $40 permit is required in Missouri


 thanks.
i,m heading to southern IL for the first time didn't want any surprises.. thanks again.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Couple flocks seen by my buddy today down in Kearney, he said he saw two flocks. That was it


----------



## SO-IL Snows

Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> DonkeyCart said:
> 
> 
> 
> $40 permit is required in Missouri
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> i,m heading to southern IL for the first time didn't want any surprises.. thanks again.
Click to expand...

where you headed in so il?


----------



## SO-IL Snows

DonkeyCart said:


> $40 permit is required in Missouri


HORRIBLE! 40 dollar permit (it used to be 5 dollars)

im going an extra hour south of dexter just to reach arkansas border to hunt for free
gas is expensive as it is

if there are loads of birds near otter slough i guess ill have to cough up some dough for missouri dept of conservation


----------



## hwdeuce

whats up guys dont panic just yet its only the middle of febuary 
i know the snow is melting fast but dont worry everything will work out


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

SO-IL Snows said:


> Kansassnowgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonkeyCart said:
> 
> 
> 
> $40 permit is required in Missouri
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> i,m heading to southern IL for the first time didn't want any surprises.. thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where you headed in so il?
Click to expand...

hunting with snows unlimited out of Miller city.


----------



## bustin cheeks

As a couple of the guys said earlier...relax it is just the front push of the Spring Migration... just b/c someone saw 1 million birds doesn't mean anything is over with,,,it is just beginning. Now if you saw the remainder of the 24 Million Snow Geese,,,then I would say it is done. LOL

As for the couple of guys complaining about the $40 MO permit,,,,if you're gonna go , suck it up and buy it. If $40 is going to kick your butt, then you have no business driving all over the USA chasing snow geese anyway. That $40 goes directly into the MO Dept of Conserv. for all of our waterfowl, including the Snow Geese that we all hunt.

Good luck to all and shoot em over decoys,,, runnin and gunnin flocks is for amateurs who can't shoot straight anyway.


----------



## bluebird

Lots of birds moving out of TX. Can we please keep this Report thread to only Reports and not everything else.


----------



## SO-IL Snows

Thanks to the reports from Texas! And I'm sry but I'm limited to run and gun can't stay long enough to decoy them

Hope my gun barrel doesnt become cockeyed and not shoot straight


----------



## the professor

wagner24314 said:


> last 2 year it has been one push and its over


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billy23

thanks il snows good luck on your hunting trip and if anyone else knows or heard of them headed to iowa let me know please hope i can post some pics this year


----------



## DonkeyCart

Hope we get this big west wind they are predicting for Thursday afternoon into Friday push them birds from SeMO and Arkie land into Illinois!


----------



## SO-IL Snows

DonkeyCart said:


> Hope we get this big west wind they are predicting for Thursday afternoon into Friday push them birds from SeMO and Arkie land into Illinois!


ill try to push some your way donkeycart :rollin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Squaw Creek hasn't been updated since Jan. 18th, would imagine they should report something sometime soon.


----------



## pintail09

There not there yet. The ice is still thick. Its warm but our water froze much thicker this year. It might have open water by the weekend.



maple lake duck slayer said:


> Squaw Creek hasn't been updated since Jan. 18th, would imagine they should report something sometime soon.


----------



## wagner24314

bunch of snows spoted by mitchell Sd


----------



## wolf8it

I live just 10 minutes south of the Kansas - Nebraska border, just an hour south of Lincoln. I am fairly new and was wondering when the snows will begin passing through and how long will they be going through. thanks


----------



## hwdeuce

wagner24314 said:


> bunch of snows spoted by michell Sd


thats not possible u sure u didnt see seagulls


----------



## mikehaines70

its possible i wouldnt think alot were seen. i saw a group of 4 flying tonight at 11:30 but its nothing to get all worried about but its still awsome to see i know they were with darker geese couldnt exactly tell wat they were tho. All i can say is i love snow geese and i cant wait! got a new camera this year gunna try to take some cool pictures


----------



## teamshakeandbake

i believe he is just trying to get people from south dakota all riled up.....


----------



## wagner24314

they were feeding in a corn feeding


----------



## Gmann

Does anyone have the link to the MDC website listing the goose counts? That thing was hard enough to find, I didn't bookmark it, and now can't find it.
:beer:


----------



## wolf8it

I live just 10 minutes south of the Kansas - Nebraska border, just an hour south of Lincoln. I was wondering when the snows will begin passing through and how long will they be going through. thanks


----------



## 495hp

Tomorrow from 1:35 to 2:15. Saturday from 07:21 to 11:36. It's all dependent on weather and snow cover. Generally from 3rd week February to mid March.


----------



## wolf8it

Funny..... the last sentence is what I was looking for. Thanks for the input _(most if it)_


----------



## SO-IL Snows

REPORTS ARE IN!

major migration today 2-16-2011 ( many high flocks of snows and canadas heading due north!)

I saw 3 different flocks just walking 50 feet to my truck, more flocks on my 30 min drive to campus, and 2 more flocks in the 1/8th mile walk to class

towns included (murphysboro , carbondale, royalton, desoto) SOUTHERN ILLINOIS ITS ON!


----------



## bluebill25

Just got a report that the birds are piling into Nebraska.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

wagner24314 said:


> bunch of snows spoted by mitchell Sd


lol
the beer must have set in and or them pigeons are playing games lol


----------



## pintail09

http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/hunt/wtrfowl/weekly-snow/

Does anyone have the link to the MDC website listing the goose counts? That thing was hard enough to find, I didn't bookmark it, and now can't find it.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

into nebraska already?? They must just be the very very front edge? Has to be a ton in missouri and arkansas still


----------



## 495hp

The leading edge of the migration is at I-70 corridor in Missouri


----------



## SandBilly

There was just four flocks flew over North Platte, NE. in 35 minutes. They were low enough to hear from inside the house.


----------



## bluebill25

Told you they are starting to pour into Nebraska. Would love to be set up by squaw this afternoon as well from what I'm hearing.


----------



## acduckhunt1382

First snows in central IL. Several thousand along with huge flights of specks and canadas


----------



## zettler

acduckhunt1382 said:


> First snows in central IL. Several thousand along with huge flights of specks and canadas


I am in Springfield. How close to here?


----------



## zettler

zettler said:


> acduckhunt1382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First snows in central IL. Several thousand along with huge flights of specks and canadas
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Springfield. How close to here?
Click to expand...

In answer to my own question...at 5:20 pm today over the middle of Springfield:


----------



## snowkill

Anybody know of any snows in southeast Nebraska?


----------



## Fowl Chaser

snowkill said:


> Anybody know of any snows in southeast Nebraska?


Very few here and there. I know of one spread that didn't see a bird today. Some birds starting to move in western NE and south central. Could be a few days to a week before the south east starts seeing decent bird numbers.


----------



## hwdeuce

hey whats up guys me again is there a hot line that u can call for snow geese for squaw creek i know the ones for south and north dakota 
figured there mite be just lookin for that next edge


----------



## mikekluth

I have seen very few birds in South Dakota the ones I do see are Candiaians, I live around the Mitchell Area. Could you please tell me the goose hot line number for south dakota Thanks


----------



## mikekluth

wagner24314 said:


> bunch of snows spoted by mitchell Sd


I havent seen any around here just Candians


----------



## Duckmaster15

Hey guys I'm on the road right now from Brookings Sd to Denver, trust me from what I seen out the bus window is a couple flocks of Canadians and one pair already on a slough just SW of Sioux falls . The fields are starting to show themselves the further SW we go. With the high being 55 today i am sure the fields with well almost snow free with a few patches here and there in the lower region of South Dakota. Ill keep my eyes peeled as we enter Nebraska. Ill keep ya guys posted. Shootem up


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Birds showed up in large numbers at Grand Pass MO yesterday. It sounds like Squaw is just starting to get the trickles.


----------



## Andy Weber

Chris Hustad said:


> It sounds like Squaw is just starting to get the trickles.


Beginning or end?


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

Andy Weber said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like Squaw is just starting to get the trickles.
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning or end?
Click to expand...

?????????? ovbiously the beginning??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ya it's still early guys, regardless of the snowline. They are pounding them in Arkansas this past week, if that's an indication where the bulk is still. They're just making the shift up north but have a lot of stops to make first. :thumb:


----------



## pintail09

Chris Hustad said:


> Birds showed up in large numbers at Grand Pass MO yesterday. It sounds like Squaw is just starting to get the trickles.


I talked to one of them on the phone last night that run the place. He said that those came monday afternoon and the numbers were still prettty weak. The 5000 on and 10000 was a high guess if any. Most of the marsh has 10 inches of ice still. I expect some showed today as I cant walk outside and not hear specks or snows over this 30 mph hour southwind. There moving north but not as fast as I thought they would. There is still ALOT of birds south of here and south of SE missouri.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Right on. I got the word from a guide who runs around that area that the numbers were weak until yesterday afternoon. Just passing along what I heard.


----------



## bcrawford1

The guide who says large numbers at grand pass must consider large numbers what I consider not enough to hunt. That same amount of birds is always there.


----------



## mikekluth

Havent seen any snows around Mitchell SD today see quite a few Candadians flying around any other updates


----------



## Duckmaster15

Just south of North Platte NB saw a nice amount of birds in a field. With more tornaoding down. Alot of honkers and mallards also well all over.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Got the word - birds are coming into Nebraska in fairly large numbers.


----------



## wagner24314

saw small bunch of snows in the o'neill nebraska area


----------



## grizzly204

Went hunting today. We were southeast of KC 50mi or so on MDC land. Most of the snows worked north of us about a mile or so. The 35+mph wind didn't help either. Managed to kill 2 juvies. Should of had a few more but the SX3 wasn't shooting straight for some reason. Ducks galore though. Pretty neat sight to see. Thousands of snows in the area. Didn't see any groups heading north from where we were.


----------



## wolf8it

I plan to canvas Northcentral Kansas & Southcentral Nebraska this weekend. Sounds like it will be quite a bit cooler with chance of rain/snow. Anyone have any sightings in that area yet?


----------



## J.Jenson

Been watching the skies alot with all this warm weather. I haven't seen even one group of snows fly over Sioux Falls yet. The snow did melt faster than the snows could fly seems like. Usually they follow the snow line really close and I'm sure they still have a chance with the snow coming this weekend. This weeks temps were from 25 for a low and 53 for a high. This coming week will be colder with highs in the 20's for most of the week. I'm thinking the 25th-26th this month should be good to get the leading geese of the migration. Then the next 3 weekends should be nuts. I'll post again when I see those SOB's  here in Sioux Falls.


----------



## snowkill

Anybody know of snows around the lincoln area?


----------



## TKM goose slayin

how do you think hunting snows saturday in the rainwater basin area in southeast nebraska will be?


----------



## WingedShooter7

Heading to Central Nebraska the first weekend in March, hoping it will be around peak? I see the weather is supposed to get pretty cold next week so hopefully we picked the right weekend....if not I guess there is always the next.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You'll be alright...the front push can be a pain anyways.


----------



## mocoonhunter

I was down in southWestern Mo yesterday. High flyin snow everywhere!!


----------



## wolf8it

Has anyone on here cow'd snows before? I was wondering what sort of luck you had and maybe get a few tip/tricks.


----------



## bluebird

Yea don't do it makes the bids skittish and they will leave the area ruining it for the people decoying them. Now back on topic, snows really starting to bug out of TX in a big way.


----------



## mocoonhunter

This just in. I have relatives around the Mexico Mo area who are keeping me informed of the snow goose movement. The latest word is that there is very few there. My cousin told me that there are several outfitters in the area that have been scouting and asking everyone and their brothers for permission to hunt. He said the word in the coffee shop is that they are rude and when they tell em they don't have permission they just keep uping the dollar amount for hunting rights. He said one farmer even had to go pull one of em out who had gotten stuck w/ their ranger and a box trailer full of decoys. Said they didn't even have permission.


----------



## 9manfan

wolf8it said:


> Has anyone on here cow'd snows before? I was wondering what sort of luck you had and maybe get a few tip/tricks.


Works like a charm,,,  ,,,


----------



## grizzly204

9manfan said:


> wolf8it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone on here cow'd snows before? I was wondering what sort of luck you had and maybe get a few tip/tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Works like a charm,,,  ,,,
Click to expand...

I did a few years ago and it works great. FUN AND LEGAL!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Keep this to reports guys. If you want to talk about cowing please start a new topic.

Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder

birds pushed hard today into Nebraska. Still the leading edge but a whole lot more came up today compared to yesterday.

Alex


----------



## 495hp

Same here in northern Missouri


----------



## cole brand

My daughter spotted the first flight of snows Thursday afternoon (shes 7 and has the "eyes" for hunting) that group was small 200-300 birds at most. Today I was off work and didnt see anything until 4pm, it was a bigger flight (500-800) birds Heading South?? usually they cross my property in a SW to NE direction and then not until the 1st or 2nd week of March. Saw some trumpeter swans heading north, we have been seeing some the last couple of years now. I live in south eastern Mercer County IL.


----------



## hwdeuce

sounds like the weather thats coming has slowed the snows down a bit 
who would of thought


----------



## snowhunter23

6-10 Inches of Snow Expected in Central and Southern SD Sun-Sun Night. Along with 3-6 inches in Northern Nebraska. Looks like we will have a decent snow line! Cold temps and Snow. Sounds like the perfect line.


----------



## zettler

Headed to NE Arkansas now. Report tomorrow.


----------



## wagner24314

snowhunter23 said:


> 6-10 Inches of Snow Expected in Central and Southern SD Sun-Sun Night. Along with 3-6 inches in Northern Nebraska. Looks like we will have a decent snow line! Cold temps and Snow. Sounds like the perfect line.


it could mess things all up like last year too. if there not here next weekend there late and they will bow though quick. how do i know this i have been hunting snows for 15 years


----------



## TKM goose slayin

putting up decoys today saw a lot of high flying snows in southeast nebraska. hunting tomorrow hopefully we can kill some snows!


----------



## hwdeuce

just watched the weather on the news it looks to be bad its gonna make a mess 
guys down south its good for you


----------



## 495hp

Tons of high flyers over northern mo this am.


----------



## the professor

wagner24314 said:


> snowhunter23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-10 Inches of Snow Expected in Central and Southern SD Sun-Sun Night. Along with 3-6 inches in Northern Nebraska. Looks like we will have a decent snow line! Cold temps and Snow. Sounds like the perfect line.
> 
> 
> 
> it could mess things all up like last year too. if there not here next weekend there late and they will bow though quick. how do i know this i have been hunting snows for 15 years
Click to expand...

Hard for them to blow through when you still need snow shoes to walk in any fields north of hwy 14.


----------



## 495hp

Afternoon grind is on!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7

the professor said:


> wagner24314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowhunter23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-10 Inches of Snow Expected in Central and Southern SD Sun-Sun Night. Along with 3-6 inches in Northern Nebraska. Looks like we will have a decent snow line! Cold temps and Snow. Sounds like the perfect line.
> 
> 
> 
> it could mess things all up like last year too. if there not here next weekend there late and they will bow though quick. how do i know this i have been hunting snows for 15 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard for them to blow through when you still need snow shoes to walk in any fields north of hwy 14.
Click to expand...

I think he means when the snow finally melts, they will blow through quickly....like last year.

More birds moving into central Nebraska from a buddy. Not a ton but more than they have been seeing which was like a couple hundred haha


----------



## mallardhunter

birds prolly one be in south dakota till march like usual


----------



## honker85

honkers showed up today in my area around brookings!!!!!!


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER

Huge push of snows into swiowa today. hunted this afternoon ended up with 7 all very mature birds.


----------



## Doe Slayer

wolf8it said:


> I plan to canvas Northcentral Kansas & Southcentral Nebraska this weekend. Sounds like it will be quite a bit cooler with chance of rain/snow. Anyone have any sightings in that area yet?


Hunted near Manhattan on 2-16 killed 5 adults 10 juvies fog till noon all day hunt .2-19 killed 9 pretty slow 5 adult 4 juvies evening hunt?Will be going out on Wednesday hope more show up and stick around.


----------



## Go4Ducks2

Still pounding them in SEMO as of 2/19.....still tons of birds all day long. It don't quit!! 
Ducks are just stupid thick and moving north.

I would suspect there will be enough birds in Mound City by next weekend for the diehards to get out.
Same old problem, either no wind or too much wind....40mph plus this past Thursday all day.
Didn't seem to affect the birds, just the decoys and my shooting :rollin: That wind does some crazy things to steel.


----------



## wagner24314

few snows spoted by pickstown


----------



## teamshakeandbake

with this system moving through i dont think us in south dakota should be expecting snow geese anytime in the next week sounds like we are gonna get a good amount of snow, as for the few snows spotted i have sources from northern south dakota saying they havce seen a few very small flocks up there, they are gonna have a fun time when this storm hits


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

i have been outside at my farm for the last two days which is south of sioux falls. i have seen honkers thats it no ducks not a snow mixed in and no specks. and with the forcast for sioux falls its gonna be awhile snow doesn't seem to be heavy as they expected..typicall weathermen.. and with the next 7 day forcast which is all below freezing. it will me march 9th before we see much action.


----------



## GB GooseHunter

This snow is depressing in NE SD. We wont have birds for 3 weeks.


----------



## 12guagesnows

teamshakeandbake said:


> with this system moving through i dont think us in south dakota should be expecting snow geese anytime in the next week sounds like we are gonna get a good amount of snow, as for the few snows spotted i have sources from northern south dakota saying they havce seen a few very small flocks up there, they are gonna have a fun time when this storm hits


i would check your sources i dont think any snows are digging holes in the snow bank to feed. still alot of snow on the ground anywhere north of madison


----------



## Aaron1

His sources may have been correct. Doesn't take much for a few scattered bunches to be moving around. I know of bunches seen Wednesday-Thursday east of Mitchell. All just small bunches, but they were snows.


----------



## mallardhunter

i think hes been day drinking, there isnt going to be anything up im northern south dakota for a while, fields were still 100% covered with snow on friday in good weather, unless they were bean fields that just had a couple open stops in the fields. I drive 4 days out of the week in northeastern SD, it will be a few weeks yet


----------



## bluebill25

Why don't we stick to reports and not trying to contradict some one else's report.


----------



## nellie

I live in w Omaha. The sob's have been moving all day.

The rainwater basin will be loaded.


----------



## GooseSlayer15

I am headed down to NE Arkansas Wed morning. Anyone hunted there this weekend or going to the first part of this week. Just wondering what the snow storm is going to do to the mackdaddy of the push. I know the motherload is in ARk and SE MO right now and i just hope it will stay so we can wax'em. Any thoughts?


----------



## mfd574

Ten miles south of Mitchell, SD I seen a flock of about 70 Canadians and a flock of 400-500 snows moving south after the snowstorm. The last report I got was that the main push was in northern MO.


----------



## Mallardboy

mfd574 said:


> Ten miles south of Mitchell, SD I seen a flock of about 70 Canadians and a flock of 400-500 snows moving south after the snowstorm. The last report I got was that the main push was in northern MO.


i agree, some dude from the iowa report posted up some pics showing some solid huntable numbers in western iowa


----------



## Go4Ducks2

Seen some nice groups flying over the house this afternoon..... in St. Louis.

Looked like they were headed towards Ofallon Missouri(there ya go Firehunter, tear 'em up)


----------



## snowkill

Hows southeast nebraska going to look for tuesday?


----------



## snowstopper

Hunted about an hour southeast of Squaw Creek today and killed two juvies. Endless strings of sob's headin northwest towards the refuge all day. Only a few groups showed interest in our spread, most were content on headin north!! I'll be interested to hear the count at SC later this week.


----------



## kill em

We killed two juvies and two Adult ross geese this weekend in Southwest Nebraska near lake MacConaughy. Quite a few birds just moved in this past week.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

killed 3 snows 1 blue and 1 ross saturday in southeast nebraska. Lots of canadians everywhere.


----------



## Toonhunter

Still no geese in Saskatchewan ! :beer: Lotsa snow and -40 though


----------



## mallardhunter

around 15 inches of snow around aberdeen it may be a while


----------



## 495hp

All I can say is wow. Major push in northern Missouri. Hard to believe with this strong Northwest wind.


----------



## TOPGUNR

Leaving Thursday to hunt in Springfield IL, Anyone have any updates on birds pushing through IL!!!!! thnks


----------



## bas

new to snowgoose hunting. this site is pretty cool. seen some snows west central Il last couple days. just would like a report from southern Il or eastern AR thanks ... :beer:


----------



## GooseSlayer15

ANY REPORTS FROM SE MO or NE Ark??? leaving out in 2 days!!! super stoked and any good news would be great. thanks :beer:


----------



## Firehunter

large movement out of se mo yesturday prob still some huntable numbers and juvies though.


----------



## GooseSlayer15

thanks for the post Firehunter. talked to my buddy tonite and they shot 50 today and should do the same tomm. Said they are decoying great but in small numbers between small flocks, must be the back end of the migration. Wonder waht the T-Storms on thursday for NE ARK and SE MO will do to the birds. Will they work or just sit the day out? 50 a day want be bad for me.


----------



## zettler

Still birds in NE Arkansas. Shot 30 in decoys today.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

im guessing they wont enter south dakota for another month with the recent storm we had and future weather forecast


----------



## hwdeuce

whats up guys me again i can tell u rite now there wont be snows in either of the dakotas for at LEAST a month
i hunt northern north dakota and i dont expect to hunt there till middle of april and thats 3 weeks behind schedule
its gonna be so wet mite not even be able to hunt this year


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I agree they may go through the Dakotas very quic
k just like the previous years


----------



## hwdeuce

its gonna be tough we just got to much snow 
atleast some one agrees


----------



## mikekluth

The geese are usally in South Dakota around the boys state B's and that isant till the 3rd week in march so i am not worried about this little bit of snow that we got this last weekend


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I have heard from sources that they are predicting up to 50" inches of snow in march for south dakota, but who knows if that will ever happen only time will tell. If it does its gonna create a heck of a snow line


----------



## honker85

mikekluth said:


> The geese are usally in South Dakota around the boys state B's and that isant till the 3rd week in march so i am not worried about this little bit of snow that we got this last weekend


+1........ ive been at state A's that past four years of my life and that is when a whole pile of 'em comes rollin through!!!! we'll be alright!!


----------



## TKM goose slayin

so what is the ideal weather, amount of wind, sunny not sunny? to hunt snow geese in?


----------



## PJ

Clear skies, 10-15 mph wind. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current Snow Map:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

Where did you see this 50 inches of snow??? shakeandbake?? from the forecast we might have a couple inches this weekend in se sd. we did not get much out of the storm from this weekend mainly just ice. this is exactly what we needed was aberdeen to have 15inches of snow so that the snows stay in SE SD for a little while and i'm still saying we will have birds march 9th.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

im saying that 50 inches of snow is what i was heard forecasted for the month of march, but who knows with mother nature! I agree there will be birds in south dakota the first few weekends in march, and unless the weather starts warming up soon this snow is gonna be here a few more weeks especially in northern south dakota, should be a good snow line


----------



## mikekluth

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> Where did you see this 50 inches of snow??? shakeandbake?? from the forecast we might have a couple inches this weekend in se sd. we did not get much out of the storm from this weekend mainly just ice. this is exactly what we needed was aberdeen to have 15inches of snow so that the snows stay in SE SD for a little while and i'm still saying we will have birds march 9th.


 Thats right i am with you all the way on this Huron would even be better for me to get dumped on


----------



## wagner24314

snow map is wrong yankton area didnt get snow


----------



## GooseSlayer15

any more updates for NE ARK or SE MO, leavin out in the morning and ready to slayem. Any info or news would be much appreciated!!!

Thanks to all for the constant reports it just keeps the blood goin till trip time :beer:


----------



## goosenubber

just got back from north east arkansas hunted thurs fri sat sun mon killed 35 thurs 62 fri 61 sat 125 sun 142 all in decoys mon birds are still there thick and steady comin in from the south. headed back sat for another week then headed to mound city. will report soon


----------



## GooseSlayer15

Thanks for the report. When did you leave to come home? Today?


----------



## Franchi 9-12

I saw about 10,000 snow geese in Neb this past weekend, also saw people out hunting. This was near North Platte. Sorry for saying a city name. Saw a few more as I drove though Neb on I-80 and I mean i drove for Ft. Collins to Omaha, a drive I would not do again. Didn't see any snow, but the ponds still had ice. I saw more snow geese on the west side of the state then on the east.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

I was wondering if anyone has used those reelwing decoys, and if they work? also where would you put them in your spread? Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## GooseSlayer15

On the road to NE ARK...any more updates from tuesday or today would be great! thanks and good


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

TKM goose slayin said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used those reelwing decoys, and if they work? also where would you put them in your spread? Any suggestions would be appreciated


i used them when they first came out needed 20mph wind to keep them up but they worked great. don't use them anymore as there a pain. but supposily they got new ones out that work in 10mph winds? i thought about grabbing one or two of them. i put them 10 yards down from the hole where i want the birds to land. the birds definetly don't come lower then the reelwings i'm not sure why but when we used them there was a lot more hovering and 50 yard shots. they also got skiddish after circling 3/4 times.


----------



## SO-IL Snows

GooseSlayer15 said:


> I am headed down to NE Arkansas Wed morning. Anyone hunted there this weekend or going to the first part of this week. Just wondering what the snow storm is going to do to the mackdaddy of the push. I know the motherload is in ARk and SE MO right now and i just hope it will stay so we can wax'em. Any thoughts?


corning arkansas is where we cut into em this past weekend! many birds just south of sikeston and north of corning on the border


----------



## SO-IL Snows

ok i have seen many posts lately about southern illinois and north east arkansas

we traveled from marion illinois to corning...down to jonesboro... then back up for all together a 2 day adventure.

90 percent of the birds we found were just south of the missouri ark border near corning / success/ etc.. got a good 10 yd shoot into a flock just north of knobel... and there were many birds around pocohantes! this report is from weekend of FEB 20

seems the farther south toward jonesboro and egypt and bono area.. was a dudd

hope this helps guys! NE arkansas is the X!


----------



## WingedShooter7

I see the squaw report was finally updated around 173k on squaw.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

does anybody else hunt snows in any thing else than layout blinds?


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

We use a cow decoy quiet a bit to sneek on them. Depending if the field we are in we may get the hay bale blinds out. Other wise the Suburan works very well too.


----------



## Lardy

WingedShooter7 said:


> I see the squaw report was finally updated around 173k on squaw.


What report did you get those numbers from shooter? I'm NOT questioning it's validity but the MDC report looks different. Any info on where to find your report would be great!

Missouri dept of conservation update

http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/hunt/wtrfowl/weekly-snow/


----------



## Benelli79

Here is Squaw updated

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/squawcreek/W ... rveys.html


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Awesome thanks for the info on the reelwings!


----------



## takem1

Very few birds left in NE Arkansas. Monday was the last day the birds were here. Literally watched the birds get up and get sky high and head north and never came back


----------



## bustin cheeks

Sometimes you have to lube em and they'll return !!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Benelli79 said:


> Here is Squaw updated
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/midwest/squawcreek/W ... rveys.html


I hate to hijack my own thread but I love how the number of snows is 172,761 - I mean really, to the 1??? Did they count every one? :lol:


----------



## 495hp

Killed 34 today in north central Missouri today. Killed birds everyday since Saturday. For those who haven't been out yet, the birds are decoying great. I think its been better than the 2009 season! Hope that gives you boys to the north something to look forward to. Only two of us hunting today, so 34 was better than it sounds.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Reports from a buddy that had a buddy that shot 65 today near grand island.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

GooseSlayer15 said:


> ANY REPORTS FROM SE MO or NE Ark??? leaving out in 2 days!!! super stoked and any good news would be great. thanks :beer:


was in southern IL sunday, monday and tuesday. 3 pits shot 115 sunday, 57 monday(rained!!) 102 tuesday. did not see a ton of birds but they really worked nice. (lots of juvies) sounds like the big push went through the middle of last week.

Miller City IL.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Talked to a couple guys in NE today and it sounds like there's quite a few holding there right now. Supposed to be cold the next 3 days though, highs not above freezing.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Sounds like the RWB's are all frozen, only open water is the river(s) and a few ponds/pits.

Crossing my fingers that a big push comes up early next week....


----------



## RedDawg

Hey guys, for us guys who are geographically challenged, could you state your state and location in state on your report posts?.
Thanks
Reddawg (in Sioux Falls, SD)


----------



## TKM goose slayin

It's supposed to snow 2-4 inches in southeast nebraska in the next two days.... what do you think that will do to the birds....do they usually not fly at all on bad days or does it just depend?


----------



## goosegrinder

> Sounds like the RWB's are all frozen, only open water is the river(s) and a few ponds/pits


There is ALOT of open water in SE Nebraska. This storm coming in today and lasting 2-3 days may refreeze really shallow stuff but the bigger waters will stay open with the wind. Looks like the majority of this storm will hit far southern Nebraska,northern Kansas,and NW Missouri. Fields were really close(if not possible)to drive into in SE Nebraska. Depending on what falls with this storm,it may be back to carrying stuff in. There's been a good buildup of birds into Nebraska already as far north as I-80(with a few flocks north of that line). There's been some good decoyin' already but the best will happen the firt 15 days of March. After this storm clears out and it gets back near 45-50 with sunny skies starting on Tuesday,birds will start to push hard again. The best time to hunt Nebraska is just around the corner, have fun.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

FYI - JD told me yesterday that there is no problem driving into fields in S. Nebraska right now. I'm heading down there in the near future and unless it changes, my ATV is staying at home.

Just what I'm told from someone who was scouting yesterday.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WingedShooter7

goosegrinder said:


> Sounds like the RWB's are all frozen, only open water is the river(s) and a few ponds/pits
> 
> 
> 
> There is ALOT of open water in SE Nebraska. This storm coming in today and lasting 2-3 days may refreeze really shallow stuff but the bigger waters will stay open with the wind. Looks like the majority of this storm will hit far southern Nebraska,northern Kansas,and NW Missouri. Fields were really close(if not possible)to drive into in SE Nebraska. Depending on what falls with this storm,it may be back to carrying stuff in. There's been a good buildup of birds into Nebraska already as far north as I-80(with a few flocks north of that line). There's been some good decoyin' already but the best will happen the firt 15 days of March. After this storm clears out and it gets back near 45-50 with sunny skies starting on Tuesday,birds will start to push hard again. The best time to hunt Nebraska is just around the corner, have fun.
> 
> Alex
Click to expand...

I stand corrected. Just got that information from someone that lives near Sidney according to one of his buddies. Best news I've heard all week. Next week should be on fire in Nebraska with the weather they are predicting!


----------



## goosegrinder

> FYI - JD told me yesterday that there is no problem driving into fields in S. Nebraska right now


 Pretty much right on. Some low spots will still be wet and not driveable but most fields are good to go. Hopefully this storm slides mostly south and access won't be an issue by midweek next week. Starting to get some snow to stick as I type this and looks to be getting messy ......... :******: Well,it can't be as bad as last spring.

Alex


----------



## teamshakeandbake

If your hunting in south dakota this spring its gonna be a mud hole... There will be NO driving at all most likely its gonna suck for those guys with fullbodies.


----------



## the professor

teamshakeandbake said:


> If your hunting in south dakota this spring its gonna be a mud hole... There will be NO driving at all most likely its gonna suck for those guys with fullbodies.


Not if you wait to shoot juvies while the farmers are planting corn. :thumb:


----------



## 495hp

Snowing like hell here in north Missouri. Maybe this snow will push them back south and we can smash them again. I needed a break anyhow. I think I've stretched out my hips from carrying around ten pounds of gumbo mud on my boots. Been so muddy had to carry everything in and out, too muddy for ATV. Been making several trips in and out just to get dead geese out of the field. Been my best season ever with birds decoying great. Unbelievable considering this is the leading edge of migration.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Oh that 2-4 inches I said early is now already got 6 or 7 inches and it is supposed to snow till 8 tonight still in southeast nebraska! Hopefully it will be gone and back to shooting snows in this next week!


----------



## snowstopper

We are getting pounded with snow here in NW Missouri... :x :x Looks like it will be mid to late next week before this stuff melts off.


----------



## Doe Slayer

Two hunters 3 hunts 39 birds 1 banded 22-23 near topeka KS 400 SS 1 Rotator .
Good luck


----------



## bluegoose18

duck hunting chat is reporting snows in yankton sd 
can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## wagner24314

yea we have snows here year round

there old and sit in the duck pond most of the time

but no i drove to wagner today and saw tons of honkers but no snows. not saying there isnt any around though


----------



## bluegoose18

Thanks


----------



## hwdeuce

teamshakeandbake said:


> If your hunting in south dakota this spring its gonna be a mud hole... There will be NO driving at all most likely its gonna suck for those guys with fullbodies.


now u know how us guys in north dakota hunt always carrying stuff in not a chance can u drive into a field


----------



## WingedShooter7

Sounds like all of Nebraska is getting a good amount of snow, 10" in Hastings..... awesome. thank you mother nature uke:


----------



## mocoonhunter

We just recieved and inch of snow here in Warren Co Mo. With the temperatures dropping we haven't really seen any birds migrating through lately. Year to date totals 525 adults, 834 juveys. Go Remingtons over benelli's


----------



## Firehunter

mocoonhunter said:


> We just recieved and inch of snow here in Warren Co Mo. With the temperatures dropping we haven't really seen any birds migrating through lately. Year to date totals 525 adults, 834 juveys. Go Remingtons over benelli's


Sounds like i need to be hunting with u guys. good work. Went to where birds were couple days ago this mournin and nothing was flying not sure if they are sitting tight or gone. This weekend may be a bust :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current snow map:


----------



## mocoonhunter

Fire hunter, I hope I didn't misinform you. What I ment to say was that I'm from Warren Co Mo and we hunt all over. We start in North East Arkansas and finish up in South Dakota. We would continue into North Dakota but if our friends from South Dakota found out they would no longer let us hunt. As for as going along I'm sorry, close friends only. We don't pay to hunt nor do we charge anyone. Not hunting until Thursday of this week. We will be moving up to North of Kansas City. No birds moving today. Good Luck to all!!


----------



## TKM goose slayin

how well does snow goose hunting go with several inches of snow on the ground? will the geese see our decoys?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

REPORTS HERE ONLY PLEASE.

If you have questions please start another thread.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

saw a couple of high flyers today in Southeast Nebraska. I think if anything is flying tomarow, they will want to land and hopefully we will be able to shoot em' up


----------



## bluebill25

If you have a new topic, start a new thread. When people see that there is a new post on the migration report they want it to be just that, a report on the migration. Not some off the wall question or comment. No snows in northern mn either. Hehe. The guys I've talk to in mo said they are hanging tight in the middle portion of the state for the most part. Squaw has them but not the million they will have.


----------



## mjschuette

Hey, my Dad went by the Plate river yesterday morning. He saw 3 flocks flying, 1 was 20k+ and 1 field covered in white. Better get them before I do in SD at the end of March!


----------



## winonaduckslayer

does anyone know of any areas in mn with good huntable numbers of snows to hunt and what a good time in march is to try for them ? thanks for the info


----------



## Original Goosebuster

did this cold weather shut the migration down?


----------



## winonaduckslayer

what the deal with this web site being so slow and cant get on half the time and why is no one posting anything did the geese get to canada already or is everyone having troubles with this page like me? how has everyone been shooting in nw mo alot of birds there yet?


----------



## snowhunter23

Cold and still a lot of snow in Northern SD as I hear. Its gonna be awhile.....


----------



## TKM goose slayin

The birds are starting to move again in southeast nebraska. saw 4 or 5 groups flying today....most heading southwest direction


----------



## Buck25

I like how two people just asked for this thread to stay on subject and then all these random comments. Their is a thread about the site being slow on the main forum...Yeah i know i thought it should of been under the snow goose migration report too! :roll:


----------



## 495hp

Northern Missouri was on fire yesterday. Hunted by myself and killed 32. Best day yet. Central mo picked up a lot of birds yesterday also. It's ON!!!


----------



## bas

seen a lot of birds migrating through west central IL yesterday. Hope there is still plenty to come. GOOD LUCK... :beer:


----------



## mikekluth

wont be any in south dakota for awhile we still have about 8 inches of snow for most of the state and i dont see no warm up in the near future for a chance of snow for the rest of the week. I was really hoping for the geese to be here by the 14th because thats when i took my Week Vacation to Hammer them. but not looking good for me


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Squaw now reporting 777,000 using the refuge


----------



## sd5.0.

Went from Huron Sd today to north east NE to catch some panfish. Got to tripp and There was little to no snow and around springfield there is almost 0 snow exept where a few drifts were. Saw alot of lessers with a few snows mixed in flying over. If the weather gets nice and the birds head north it looks like the snow line will begin at Lake Andes. So not all of SD has 8in of snow.... Huron has maybe 18" and two hours south 0".


----------



## kill em

There are a ton of snows in central western Nebraska. They even stayed through some snow we had over the weekend.


----------



## bas

west central IL No migrators today and only a few local birds. any reports from Southern IL / NE AR...........THANKS... :beer:


----------



## Chuck_5

We had roughly 9" of snow in Lincoln, NE. I don't think it had a ton of effect on the birds. The birds that were here stuck around and with the warmer weather over the last few days the snow has melted a lot. We are set for more snow this weekend. I think it will slow them down but it's hard to find birds north of I-80.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Saw a big group of snows flyin at about 7:15 this morning heading west in southeast NE


----------



## snowstopper

Hunted in nw missouri on Sun and Tues and shot 21 combined on both days. There are a ton of birds in the area but they are flying out in large groups and have been hard to decoy. We have only killed a few juvies so far.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

how far north are the huntable numbers in nebraska??


----------



## smokestak

Best hunt ever for me Tue. morning NEMO near kirksville. Daughter[[3"20ga} and I {2 3/4"12ga}managed 12 out of about 24 groups. If we could hit them it would have been much more.Most groups were 20 to50 strong.Lots of juvies but shot mostly adult blues and ross'.Birds seemed suicidal sometimes In our face at 15 yds. Not sure what we did right finally but it was a blast.Had 300 homemade sox 2spkr call 100' out in center of mass holes up and down wind us on edge of center in just camo Snowbait track 5 was their fav. when circling next group was already heading to us after a shot volley so no long range calling. Never had birds landing in decs like this. When we finally settled down and stopped rushing shot we were finally dropping birds.A new addict in the family for sure.


----------



## wagner24314

large flocks of snows in creighton Ne area


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Squaw sounds like it is closer to 1 million now, "unofficial"


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Southeast Nebraska has tons of birds flying through now. Saw a lot of groups flying in just about every different direction today.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Tracy Northup of Up North Outdoors said there was finally juvies showing up at Squaw yesterday. Their fields shot around 200.


----------



## wild42

Saw the first 3 flocks of the year in Central IA on Wednesday. 50-70 birds each. Buddy in Western Iowa said the birds were there two weeks ago and turned back south with the colder weather and still haven't come back in any numbers yet. Hoping they don't pass through in two days like they did last year!


----------



## Chuck_5

According to the guys I talked to out scouting they said numbers have to be over a million in south central nebraska. Not much north of the interstate yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current snow map:


----------



## pintail09

No official reports yet, but heard squaw broke 2 million yesterday and from the birds we saw heading north while hunting I would not be surprised. 2 of us shot 12 yesterday over a smaller spread. Mid to northern Mo is loaded.


----------



## cedarsedge

I heard on the radio today that MN will get 4 more major snow falls this coming month yet if everything holds together. I would assume that South Dakota would get some of that snow also?

Dan


----------



## bas

Seen a few migrators today west central IL very few local birds. Would like to know if there still grinding them up in southern IL.... THANKS. :beer:


----------



## Doe Slayer

Killed 33 3-3 evening hunt 2 shooters in decoys near topeka. Sore Shoulder lots of singles and pairs that didn't get away, with a few 50 birds flocks. Anybody hunting NE KS? Killed 10 last year 100 so far this year with 2 shooters


----------



## kansaskiller

north kansas has 1.5 million birds hanging on a lake on kansas nebraska boarder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zettler

Sorry I didn't realize I hadn't posted this yet but its from Sunday, February 27, 2011 and here in Central Illinois. We took 29 on Sunday - quit at 2 PM; and only 8 on Saturday but we didn't set up till after 2 PM.


----------



## 495hp

Most geese have pushed through the area. Hunted 6 days and Killed 165.


----------



## guythathunts

495hp said:


> Most geese have pushed through the area. Hunted 6 days and Killed 165.


What is "The Area"?


----------



## RedDawg

Traveled from Sioux Falls to Pierre SD on 3 March, returned today 5 March, No Snows in the area yet (except the frozen liquid kind). talked to a Game Warden in Pierre and he said some geese in the Yankton area. Suppose to be a storm moving in a Monday/Tuesday , but forecasters are backing off some on that, saying it tracking farther south


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Hunted from 11am to 7pm today, and saw geese all day flying every different direction but didn't get anything to decoy tons of high flyers in southeast nebraska.


----------



## bas

Didn,t see any birds today west central IL............GOOD LUCK....


----------



## teamlockedup

whats the farthest north that the is huntable numbers?


----------



## winonaduckslayer

my buddy kc duck slayer went to squaw creek thursday and friday and killed 22 and 44 said it was unreal the amount of birds in the area but birds decoyed better in the afternoon thanks to the kill hole!!!! :beer: where is the rain water basin located in nebraska? and how many birds there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My buddies shot around 700 this past week in Nebraska. Large numbers in area.


----------



## Gdogg342111

What part of NE. We're supposed to be on the border of NE and Sd next weekend and I"m worried we'll be too far north. I know a lot can happen in a week though.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Chris Hustad said:


> My buddies shot around 700 this past week in Nebraska. Large numbers in area.


700!?!?

Damn, I dont know where they were hunting but they must of found the motherload of juvies.... shot 32 in central nebraska this weekend and a band. Drove from Gothenburg, Ne to Rapid City, SD today and saw one spot by north platte north of I-80 holding around 10k. Figured I was probably going home on the bad time of the day. Decent numbers where we were hunting around (not gothenburg) but mostly all adults.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Actually, they just started getting into the juvies the last couple days.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

hunted today in southeast nebraska and got 2 juvies. but saw geese flying everywhere, had some more groups interested but then bugged off. south central nebraska is supposed 7-13 inches of snow monday and tuesday so that should slow things up. are there still a lot of birds in missouri? and where at in nebraska did they get those 700?


----------



## BluegooseBluegoose

Chris

What was there best day? That is fantastic hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'll leave it to JD if he wants to release any more info then they had a great week.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

how long do you think birds will be coming through nebraska? into april at all?


----------



## pintail09

Hunted mid MO today and shot 55. Not seeing nearly as many birds but the birds we are shooting are the young ones. We are sitting at the end of the birds.


----------



## topgun73

Any Birds left in illinois? we were in west central il last week and they were still holdin birds. Just looking for an update to go back down if its worth it.


----------



## TKM goose slayin

ok thanks for the info


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Hard to trust the long range forecast, but if this holds birds will start moving.

Yankton, SD
Mon
3/7/2011 28° 19° 0.09 1.5 Snow, accumulating 1-3 inches 45° 22° 
Tue
3/8/2011 35° 22° 0.11 1.3 Cloudy, a bit of snow; breezy 45° 22° 
Wed
3/9/2011 35° 22° 0.02 0.2 Mainly cloudy, a bit of snow 46° 23° 
Thu
3/10/2011 45° 27° 0 0 Partly sunny and milder 46° 23° 
Fri
3/11/2011 44° 24° 0 0 Mostly cloudy and windy 46° 24° 
Sat
3/12/2011 41° 23° 0 0 Breezy with clouds and sun 47° 24° 
Sun
3/13/2011 40° 25° 0.15 0.3 Snow and ice in the morning 47° 24° 
Mon
3/14/2011 46° 32° 0 0 Mostly sunny and milder 48° 25° 
Tue
3/15/2011 55° 34° 0 0 Mostly sunny and not as cool 48° 25° 
Wed
3/16/2011 57° 34° 0.03 0 Clouds and sunshine 48° 25° 
Thu
3/17/2011 58° 27° 0.01 0 A shower in the morning 49° 26° 
Fri
3/18/2011 49° 22° 0 0 Colder with sunshine 49° 26° 
Sat
3/19/2011 45° 31° 0.01 0.1 Clouds and sun with a flurry 50° 26° 
Sun
3/20/2011 50° 34° 0 0 Considerable cloudiness 50° 27° 
Mon
3/21/2011 51° 27°


----------



## takem101

Got setup and started running hunters on saturday in SW Iowa. Saturday shot 73 and 55 on sunday. Covered up with ducks and specks.


----------



## J.Jenson

Saturday I left sioux falls at 1pm and headed to mitchell. We took the interstate and snow cover the whole way. Then when got to mitchell we headed south to springfield. We were ten miles nortth of springfield we saw huge flocks of birds flying around all over. We thought they were snows v but when we got closer we saw it all canadians. There were maybe 2 or 3 snows mixed in here and there. Saw one group of snows in a field with maybe 5000 but there were probably 10k ducks and g esse mixed in. couldn't get permission so we continued to yankton. Didn't see much but some raccoons then we headed back to sioux falls.	I hope we wil be able to shoot some t this coming weekend.


----------



## wagner24314

snow is really bending us over here in yankton.


----------



## bas

Must not be any birds in southern IL. no one down there monitoring this site. west central IL has been very slow last few days. Anybody down south have birds left ?.....THANKS.....


----------



## Goat

What are the snow totals for southern SD and NE so far with the latest storm. A buddy is still bangin em in NW MO big time. I am thinking it will still be awhile before the masses can feed in Central Sdak.

goat


----------



## teamshakeandbake

im guessing there will be plenty of geese in southern sodak by the 3rd weekend in march.......... i was in sioux falls today and i would say probably about 2 inches or so in the fields that just a guess by looking which my judgement isnt very good either


----------



## jpallen14

By the thrid week of march there will plenty of birds in Central SD


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

Starting on this coming Sunday, the lows for southern SoDak never get below freezing with highs in the upper 40's and low 50's. Should see some birds start to push early next week.


----------



## Toonhunter

Still 4ft of snow and -20 degree weather here in Saskatchewan. Hope the weather starts to change soon or we won't see any till May ! Just keeping ya informed lol :beer:


----------



## mikekluth

I am really glad we didnt get the snow they said we were going to get in South Dakota I have my vacation next week and was hoping the geese would be here if it gets 45 by friday the snow that we got should be all melted away, did it push the geese back south any in Nebraska


----------



## TKM goose slayin

got 1 in. of snow now but still says 5-7 in. for the rest of today. but then 40s and 50 and mostly sunny for the next 8 days or so in southeast nebraska.


----------



## Go4Ducks2

I quit trying to help guys out....to many jokers.


----------



## Firehunter

guess that is a joke? i heard the same thing


----------



## AgingUETiger

My hunting group will be arriving next Monday 3/14 to hunt 3/15 - 3/17 NW of Mound City. I'm figureing by looking at the weather that we should still be in good shape. Probably the backside of the migration. That usually means mostly juvies. Has Squaw gotten up to the 1.5 to 2 million bird count yet like everyone was saying it was going to hit this season? The Squaw webpage still has the 3/1 report stating 775,00 birds. Looking for valid info and good luck.

Looks like the birds will start heading in large numbers towards South Dakota by the weekend.


----------



## snowkill

Think there will be any birds left in northeast nebraska past the 17th of march


----------



## hwdeuce

Go4Ducks2 said:


> Birds all gone in Southeast Missouri.......Mound City has plenty of birds.


are they burning the snow geese????????????????????????????????????????

whats up anyone else see that


----------



## Firehunter

some juvies left down in semo but not much from what i hear.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Officail number from Squaw Creek 1.3 mil as of 3/7/11


----------



## mikekluth

Have the geese started moving north with these warmer temps up here does anyone know


----------



## RedDawg

Where is "up here"? I have got contacts in a few places that are going to call me when they see geese. Nothing yet along 1-90 corridor in SD. figure they will hang tight on brown ground and follow the snow line up. Need some sheet water, but don't think they will commit to the snow , along haul to the Artic Circle without adequate food


----------



## mikekluth

RedDawg said:


> Where is "up here"? I have got contacts in a few places that are going to call me when they see geese. Nothing yet along 1-90 corridor in SD. figure they will hang tight on brown ground and follow the snow line up. Need some sheet water, but don't think they will commit to the snow , along haul to the Artic Circle without adequate food


 Up here is by mitchell


----------



## snowkill

How does hunting snows in a bean field work? And how lond do you think snow will be moving throught northeast nebraska?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

SD GFP Report Web Page:

http://gfp.sd.gov/hunting/waterfowl/migration/default.aspx

Link on page 1 of the reports doesn't work, sent this over the Chris.


----------



## wagner24314

hear lots of snows flying in yankton


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Down hunting in Nebraska - BIG migration the past couple days from MO and KS. Decoying a pasture pond.

Birds really pushing hard and high today, still plenty when we checked out the basins but not quite as many as we got here. Sodak should have quite a few on the extreme southern end.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

time to put the hammer on them sodak boys! :sniper:


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

last night in the darkness started loading the trailer and it was non-stop migration here in southwest mn sounded like all darks and a few specks but it wont be long now. planning on heading to the mitchell area next weekend hopefully its not to late by then. sodak better get ready!!


----------



## the professor

Birds going every which way this morning over Sioux Falls. Looks like a lot of waterfowl overshot the snowline with this stiff south wind.


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

Snows are in south dakota they seem to be hitting I-90 and turning around thank you to all north of here for keeping all your snow getting ready to set up in a field down around tyndall area for tomorrow.


----------



## mikekluth

Alot of River geese around Mitchell today hoping the snows will be here next week or even thsi weekend


----------



## J.Jenson

Been out side for the last hour. Flocks of everything everywhere with really good numbers of snow geese. This is over sioux falls. Going out scouting today after work. Time for sodaks to make it snow. Hehe


----------



## Bubba

I think the "overshot" statement above is correct. Lake in Worthington, Mn. has seen steady arrivals, mainly from the north. Mostly Canadians but there are alot of divers, and snows/blues in the mix.....


----------



## shovelermarauder

It's on here in sodak.


----------



## mikekluth

shovelermarauder said:


> It's on here in sodak.


IT IS WHERE????????????????


----------



## the professor

mikekluth said:


> shovelermarauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on here in sodak.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS WHERE????????????????
Click to expand...

Put some miles on and keep your eye to the sky. They are here.


----------



## cwientjes

I heard a report saying in between brookings and sioux falls theres good numbers..but up here in watertown is all black geese so far...havent seen any flocks of snows...


----------



## jeremy z

Just got back from a hunt around Mound City a ton of birds ine the area.Monday AM we hunted about 2 miles north of Mound cIty and saw a good number of birds but only shot 9. We picked up our spread and moved 20 miles north near Tarkio for the afternoon and got 40. We stayed in that area for the next 2 days and did fairly well. 22 geese on Tuesday in all the rain and snow and 66 on Wednesday with 1 banded snow. There were still alot of birds in the area but don't how long they are stick around. Good luck to everyone going out yet, hammer :bop: a pile of those birds. I am already looking forward to next springs trip.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

mikekluth said:


> shovelermarauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on here in sodak.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS WHERE????????????????
Click to expand...

From the SD GFP Site:
Reports of thousands of geese through out Minnehaha County. Lots of geese heading north still, however as of noon today many flocks are now being observed flying in a southerly direction. Geese are probably hitting the snow line and turning back south. Reports of thousands in the Baltic area. With the snow line just to the north of Sioux Falls, this area could see large concentrations of geese for the next several days.


----------



## wagner24314

large flock nere hiway 37and 46 intersection south of tripp SD


----------



## Lardy

Just got back from mound city hunting the 6th thru the 10th. Shot probably 70% juvies but I wouldnt say that thats all thats left down there. Our last two days we actually saw the most birds. On the drive back up to brookings, sd today we found snows the whole way up the I-29 corridor flying 40 yds high over the interstate fighting the south wind. Honestly, we probably could have hunted in the sioux falls area today and had some luck.


----------



## SDSnowman

I spent about 5 hours scouting between Sioux Falls and Brookings today. Lots of geese in the air everywhere. Lots of dark geese but some snows mixed in. The fields they were sitting in were still snow covered. Almost none of them were feeding just sitting down for a rest. After about 3PM every flock I saw was heading south. Anyone coming out to SD to hunt this weekend needs to focus on areas south of I-90 below the snow line. Fields are melting here but it will be a few more days. Good luck!


----------



## snowsforlife

Saw 2 flocks of high flying Canadas in ND today in this wind. South Central no water around


----------



## winonaduckslayer

Bubba said:


> I think the "overshot" statement above is correct. Lake in Worthington, Mn. has seen steady arrivals, mainly from the north. Mostly Canadians but there are alot of divers, and snows/blues in the mix.....


hey bubba im coming to hunt that area in ten days do you live there and hunt there? could you keep me up dated on the snows there? thankyou very much!


----------



## winonaduckslayer

has anyone seen any good numbers in minnesota hoping to stay away from the crowds thanks for any info!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

people get too worked up about the snows just flying through..... they will be here in south dakota for a a few weeks plenty of time to get out and hammer some


----------



## shovelermarauder

There are plenty of birds sw of sioux falls but decoying them is gonna be tough alot of adult birds we only killed 9 this afternoon.


----------



## blue geese

seen a duck in eastern ND today. looked lost and confused, still lot of snow here and this storm isn't helping.


----------



## bas

don't worry my northern freinds. just killed 75 2day so central MO. decoy m........... :bop:


----------



## TKM goose slayin

just got 2 juvies this morning in southeast nebraska, how long do you think birds will still be coming through? how far south is the bottom edge?


----------



## Firehunter

saw several small flocks yesturday in mid mo if that tells you anything about the bottom edge.


----------



## trak450

Hey guys,socal small bird hunter here visiting family in Norfolk,Ne for the last month and have been watching canadians around town.Was across town about 10am and saw snows coming from s/east so pulled over to watch.Had to have been thousands in the two hours I observed heading to west side of town then appeared to angle north somewhat.Drove up to Pierce about 2pm and just south of town saw them coming down,got within a quarter mile and stopped to watch.
Didn,t seem to stop till about 3pm then no more in the air.Pretty cool,even when I heard two quick shots and saw hunter stand up(he had been laying in muddy field before I showed up) and run and pick up one. Sorry for the wordy post but got back to town and got online and found your forum.Thought you big bird guys might be looking some info,luck to all.


----------



## 6162rk

what's up with the town names this year? couldn't you give gps cordinates?


----------



## jim and tucker

traveled south from lake poinsett to madison s.d. today, few canadians no snows. Friend who farms south of freeman tells me there were quite a few around Friday. There you go, if you do not like listing of towns, quit reading.. this site is for migration reports is it not........... plenty for everybody.


----------



## snowhunter23

Hey 616- What's with everyone complaining this year? Kinda getting sick of it. The Spring Conservation Season was put together to get rid of the overpopulated Snow Geese. Quit being so #$&%&#@ Greedy.

As a report- Cold temps today in MN. Seen alot of canadas the past couple days. Talked to a friend out by Brookings, SD. Said snowline is north of Sioux falls, birds hit the snowline and turn it around. Buddy is out hunting in SD. Said there was plenty of birds around and more to come! Getting ready to head out within the next week or so!

Good luck guys, Give er hell :beer:


----------



## jim and tucker

temps. for central s.d. next two weeks say highs in the fifties. Starting next week it is time to go. They will be pushing central s.d. with the snow melt............


----------



## bas

so. central MO 2day freinds had 118... we only had 30 two hunters not bad day.!..... :bop:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

killed 33 in se sd last two days. all the birds move north in the morning but by 5 pm lots moving back south. today there weren't as many birds in se sd as yesterday and as the day went on lots of geese packed there bags and headed back south with the strong nw wind. by 6 pm we saw less then 5k geese compared to the night before where there were birds in every direction on the ground and in the air. def gonna be on from tomorrow on temps look a+ for geese migratin. as for brookings and north you boys got a lot of snow to melt!!!!!!!


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

Shot 14 here in south Dakota birds every where south of I90


----------



## winonaduckslayer

is there any snows in southwest mn yet anyone know? is it easy to get permission on farm land in south dakota? thanks for any info!!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Coming home from Nebraska now...driving past the platte river - quite a few feeds. Still plenty in the basins but not as many as earlier in the trip. Heading to Yankton now.


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

Here in south dakota its hard to get permission on fields if you have that big old #1 on your sd plates or out of state plates. Thats just my expierence but then again spring snow geese is a whole different ball game. All you can do is ask whats the worse thats going to happen they say no. Your going to run into a few that wont but you wont know till you ask.


----------



## the professor

Well I had my fun until the end of the month. Got some great pictures, got some shooting, and got the first birds of the season. Birds are migrating in today already. When I left the decoys they were coming up hard from the south.

...And if I could make one request, please check your rear view mirror if you decide to bail out of your truck and hack at snows at 120 yards high from the middle of a blacktop road. You look like a desperate ******* idiot and leave lasting impressions on those that nearly rear ended you.


----------



## mikehaines70

hunted in south east south dakota didntget any bcs they all started to gather up in the filed next to us in a swamp type field and braught every flock in and it was the field i wanted to be in but me and my buddy played rock paper sicors to set up in the easy field or the swampy one and he one haha but oh well it was amazing seeing all the birds we did have one big tornado but it was all specks and canadas still was a rush!!!!!! didnt bring the cam with and the river rite next to us was just plum full of green heads just getting out to see all these birds is just an amazing site to see. even birds that flew over wouldnt even look at us not even a head turn they new rite where they were goin


----------



## mwedd

The tail end is still hangin in at squaw,tons of birds still there..Yesterday very decoy friendly birds in the afternoon,shot 17 with some bad shooting in there.Lots of juvies but with alot of adults mixed in.


----------



## wagner24314

yankton area lots of large flocks


----------



## capnjack

My boys are in Yankton and they report in large flocks of snows in the area. Got 1 tonite but just getting started. They are going to hold up in Yankton for the week. Snow line is at Yankton and birds holding close.


----------



## wild42

3 of us hunted SE Iowa Friday through Sunday. Saw plenty of birds until about 10 in the morning and then after 4 in the evening Friday and Saturday. Decoyed very well when there weren't big feeds in the area. If we could have shot a little better, we should have had a nice pile of geese. Ended with 15 over two full days of hunting, all in the decoys. Mostly juvies. Lot of migrators high and heading north. My buddy hunted with a bigger group about 10 miles north of us and shot 20 on Fri and 60 on Sat.

We witness something that I have never seen and will probably never see again. Saturday morning we had a flock of about 1000 birds tornadoing into the dekes. Only two of us out right at sunrise and we took the lead birds. Dropped two dead and a third blue sailed and went down over a terrace. We had another flock right on us and waited to go chase the bird. We looked for a half hour and couldn't find it. About 3 hours later, we saw an eagle chasing a blue across the corn field from the direction the bird had gone down. The goose was flying about 10 yards off the ground with the eagle right on its tail. The goose was headed south and then took an abrupt 90 degree turn and ran into the side of a corn bin and dropped dead. All three of us looked at each other in disbelief and then walked a half mile to pick up the dead blue. Blood on the feathers indicated it was the same bird we had dropped earlier in the day. Has anyone witness anything that bazaar?!?!

Great hunt with memories that will last forever.


----------



## slough

Had a duck do that after wounding it a few years ago. Flew right into a barn door about half a mile away, although it wasn't being chased by anything. Went and picked it up after we picked up the deeks.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

capnjack said:


> My boys are in Yankton and they report in large flocks of snows in the area. Got 1 tonite but just getting started. They are going to hold up in Yankton for the week. Snow line is at Yankton and birds holding close.


little advice. the snowline is not at yankton! its at madison/brookings!! there are geese hugging the snowline but most working back south through the night. next morning they would move again.


----------



## gamberc

still have a stupid amount of snow to melt in watertown


----------



## teamshakeandbake

this week and next weekend is gonna be the time to be in south dakota especially southern sodak , they are gonna pile up at the snow line!!


----------



## Andy Weber

I have a bet going that there will be huntable numbers all the way up SD by the weekend, so fingers crossed!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Lots of birds around the extreme SE SD on our drive home yesterday. Took the backroads home and saw the last flock just south of Sioux Falls.

FYI


----------



## huntin247

We saw quite a few juvies this weekend here in western NE. I wonder if we'll have any birds by the weekend?


----------



## capnjack

My boys shot 17 snows this AM. Birds all over in Yankton still. Not bad for first timers!


----------



## capnjack

snowgooseman, seeings were newbs here, what defines the snow line. In Yankton there is snow buts almost gone. Is the snow line a measureable amount of snow like 2-3"?


----------



## Andy Weber

THe snow line is visible from the air easy. Its a line usually less than 20 miles wide that you can tell the difference in snow covered fields. Above snowline = snow covered fields. Below = mostly open fields


----------



## shooteminthelips

Snow geese can only go as far as they have water. So a snow line doesn't exactly tell the entire story either. If it is cold and they dont have sheet water or open ponds they may fly really far North. Then turn around and come back to where they have water. Frozen ground with no sheet water is the same as a physical snow line too.


----------



## mallardhunter

saw 4 canadans flying over sand lake today, i was confused why because we still have around 16-18 inches of snow on the ground


----------



## shooteminthelips

Two Canada were flying up the Goose River today. Big ones too!


----------



## jim and tucker

Not much of a melt around lake poinsett today. A few Canadians, occasional small flock of snows. Conflicting future weather reports with some saying highs in the fifties, and one down grading to high 30s for east central s.d. Not as many snows reported today from farmer south of freeman, but remarked that the amount of hunters was pretty crazy over the weekend. You will have to search for areas as the geese spread out.


----------



## 730waters

Hello,
Just wanted to let everyone know that there are still alot of Snows in NW, Misssouri and quite a few Juvies still coming up from southern Missouri. We hunted on Friday and took 70 birds and on Saturday took 105 birds. Took quite a few Juvies both days. Wish I had another few days to hunt, I know we could knock down several hundred more.


----------



## RedDawg

Was out looking around this afternoon, (mar 14)seen a fair amount at the intersection of SD 42 and "Wall Lake" Rd. then went to Silver lake, saw small flocks flying on the way to Silver, a couple hundred snows at Silver, lot of mallards and Honkers. But I feel the geese are still sitting on the river, but hopefully get more sheet water in the next day or two to get them up in sizeable numbers. Alot around on Fri, Sat of last week, but headed back south with the cold front and North wind


----------



## midwestwings

just walked outside in brookings at midnight tonight (mar 15)...small flock of honkers heading straight north


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current Snow Map


----------



## headshot

Looking at the snow map I wouldn't be surprised to see a more westward migration again this year. Still quite a bit of snow in this area but the forecast is good.


----------



## lynxx69

I guy just said on another site that there group shot 114 over decoys at Squaw this past sunday and Monday he said the birds had virtually all left and they only shot 9 on monday. The birds are either in the basins right now or heading straight north.


----------



## capnjack

My boy and his 2 buds were in Yankton yesterday and got 17 late morning. Patches of snow here and there. They moved up to mitchel today and dropped 13 late AM. 
Thanks for the info peeps and also for the snow map! That's awesome!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

seeing a lot of canadas come through watertown today


----------



## Methuselah

Saw the first couple flocks of canadians over Alexandria, MN today. Shouldn't be long till Sodak is FULL.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

what are numbers looking like in south dakota? How far north are the huntable numbers of geese in sodak?


----------



## the professor

teamshakeandbake said:


> what are numbers looking like in south dakota? How far north are the huntable numbers of geese in sodak?


If I was a betting man I would say the huntable numbers are south of the snowline. :thumb:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

ive had reports from a buddy saying that he has seen snow geese in small flocks flying around the huron area where they still have a ton of snow, not sure if they are just gonna turn around because of all the snow and go back to where the snowline is or? i just find it weird


----------



## titleist_03

As of noon today there were still tons on Squaw. We stopped by on our way to Sodak to hunt the next 4 days. Lots of birds on the refuge with two steady miles long strings dropping in from the NE. Count as of yesterday was just shy of 1.3 million.


----------



## jim and tucker

Turning out to be a nice day here is central s.d. Since noon have seen 5 fairly large flocks of snows heading north over the lake. Suspect with the nice weather forecast tomorrow, with the strong southerly wind, they will be pushing. Not much to report as far as open fields, but some black is starting to show. Nothing but lots of snow north of watertown.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

heading to mn border on next wednesday any ideas of what is a good area to start is or should i just goto south dakota i have about 700 decoys 10 kits and 2 roto machines and a e caller but no place to go so i guess ill be taking to alot of farmers? any input would help thanks!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Drive around, scout and put on miles like the rest of us. Dont forget to ask for permission. Save all your farmers phone numbers for the next year. Never know when they will come in handy. Saw 16 honkers in a corn fields by Hillsboro, ND today!


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Saw several groups flying today in southeast nebraska. How long do you think with the weather being really nice for the next week will there be snow still in the rainwater basin in southeast nebraska? Do you think they will even be here the next two weekends?


----------



## TKM goose slayin

in the last post i meant snow geese, not snow, sorry.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

How packed do you think SE south dakota will be this weekend??


----------



## Horker23

Not very!


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw my first flock of honkers over Jamestown on my way to work today. Got me exited until I realized there was still two feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

looked out my window this morning while i was eating breakfast and sitting on the big mound of snow on my front lawn is two mallards sitting there looking around right in the middle of town kinda surprising.but have seen bunches of darks from canadas to specks but no snows yet have had reports from farmers that they had them fying around there fields in the area but not to many yet. headed to mitchell area this weekend had a good report from my buddies today that live out there hopefully they stick around until sunday!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

With the snow melting as fast as it is, weather in the 50's today in Central SD AND rainfall expected tonight and tomorrow...it's just a matter of time before central SD and even N. SD stack up.

Snow Map










Snow Melt Map


----------



## teamshakeandbake

So does anybody agree with me that the central/south central part of sodak will be good for this weekend??


----------



## Rick Acker

shooteminthelips said:


> Two Canada were flying up the Goose River today. Big ones too!


Did you get em'?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

teamshakeandbake said:


> So does anybody agree with me that the central/south central part of sodak will be good for this weekend??


Absolutely, the snow melt has been about 4 inches a day in the area, temps around Mitchell are for mid 50's to low 60's through the weekend, low 50's to upper 40's for Aberdeen. 70 forecasted for Yankton today.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Are there a lot of geese in nebraska yet? Basins?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

There was a lot still in the basins on Sunday and Missouri still has a lot (so did N. Central Kansas). Don't worry, still plenty coming.


----------



## Andy Weber

Well the good news is there is NO possible way they are going to pass us in one night like they did last year practically.


----------



## jpallen14

This weekend is going to be the weekend you want to be in Central SD. Birds are thick NOW, looks be a fair amount of juvies mixed in too. Plenty of birds as far north as Miller and even north. Snow is mostly gone! Get while you can, snow is melting fast!!


----------



## trentmx_05

Canadas all the way up to Lake Darling in North Central Nodak...


----------



## Andy Weber

jpallen14 said:


> This weekend is going to be the weekend you want to be in Central SD. Birds are thick NOW, looks be a fair amount of juvies mixed in too. Plenty of birds as far north as Miller and even north. Snow is mostly gone! Get while you can, snow is melting fast!!


In your opinion where is the front of them? And is there a decent amount of juvies behind them close?


----------



## bluebird

The front edge is in Southern SD and the rest are in NE and Mizz for the most part and i would say the juvies well come on they are mixed in but i would say the majority are not in the front edge. Some Juvies still in S. Mizz


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

2nd hand report of many thousands flying over I90 this morning.....high and headed north. Hunters set up in extreme South SD could not get birds to work down. Should be a great weekend throughout Central SD! :beer:


----------



## BigT

Andy Weber said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend is going to be the weekend you want to be in Central SD. Birds are thick NOW, looks be a fair amount of juvies mixed in too. Plenty of birds as far north as Miller and even north. Snow is mostly gone! Get while you can, snow is melting fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion where is the front of them? And is there a decent amount of juvies behind them close?
Click to expand...

The front is where the noise comes out, hopefully, and there is a bill. Aim for this area although the other works most of the time as well..... Couldn't resist... :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Low 70's in Yankton and Mitchell right now, 56 in Huron. Gonna be a melting quick, several flood warnings issued. Looks to possibly cool a little next week.


----------



## jcnelsn1

Got a report from a reliable source of about a dozen snows flying over Bismarck today.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

so where are the juvies at now i know it warming up the next couple days but then back to the 40's in sodak is anyone still killing them in mo or ne? there was hardly any ducks or geese on the mississippi river in southeast mn on sunday and now its packed full and geese have been flying over all day and night!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

In Huron, saw several flocks flying around yesterday and today. Scouted tonight around Huron for two hours. Few birds in the sky and two spots saw decent amount of birds on the ground. Nothing at all north or Huron. Most fields are still snow covered. I'm hoping to have huntable numbers by the weekend but dont expect it to be great.


----------



## RedDawg

was out most of the day, mainly fixing 4 wheeler and setting decoys. Saw a lot of geese in the morning between Sioux Falls and State 81. of course geese flying over when fixing 4 wheeler then they let up. Went out and set decoys in extremely muddy field, then when I left saw numerous flocks some feeding right along highway 42. Plan or being out early tomorrow and hopefully get them to decoy in while they still have sleep in their eyes (geese get sleep in there eyes right?)


----------



## ShootTheBlue's

Hunted Southern South Dakota Sunday Night Through Wednesday Morning, The 3 Of Us Killed a total of 47. Saw The Most Geese Tuesday And Wednesday Morning. The Sky Was Filled With Birds And We Didn't Have To Go Far To Find Flocks On The Ground, Every Where You Looked There Was A Tornado Forming. Killed I Think 4 Juvie Birds.


----------



## snowkill

Any birds left in northeast nebraska?


----------



## drduck

Hunting buddy drove from Denver to southern Mn yesterday. Flocks of Snows still around grand island.


----------



## jpallen14

Plenty of birds between De Smet and Arlington and no one hunting them. Snow burning off FAST. Buddies hunting in Central Nebraska said the birds have left including most of the juvies. I guess the warm weather has the dirty birds headed north into SD. This will be the weekend in southern SD!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yessir gang it is going fast! Good south winds forcasted Saturday in SD.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

whats nebraska looking like for birds?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

They still have birds - the whole snow goose population doesn't move at once...they're typically spanned out a couple states south.


----------



## mjschuette

So, juvies in southern sd for next weekend would be good?


----------



## Jer

Been down in southern Sodak north of the river between Yankton and Vermillion since Sat. Lots of birds movin thru all week even on days with northerly winds. Leading edge birds when we got here and i would say the main push came thru mon & tues. Lots more on weds but also started to notice many more juvies on weds. This morning with the strong north winds big flocks of alot of juvies were pushing northwest kind of following the James river. Shot mostly adults on Sat, Sun, Mon, more juvies on tues and almost all juvies on Wed, Thurs. If i was heading out from here out i would consider heading west along 281. Thats seems to be the direction the masses are headed maybe cause of the way the snowline seems to be shaping up. Hope this helps some people out.


----------



## the professor

First flocks of snows spotted north of US hwy 12 in western minnesota this afternoon. few thousand in one field near my cousin's farm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

First scout flocks scouted into Nodak today but of course they ventured back south.


----------



## Olson19

what part of Nodak were the birds seen or by what town?


----------



## jpallen14

Plenty of birds in Faulk Co.


----------



## mergejmn

Any action in Spink County SD?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Olson19 said:


> what part of Nodak were the birds seen or by what town?


They were coming up the James River - but again, nothing on the ground...just scout flocks.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

From SDGF:

03/17/2011 REPORT: 
Snow geese have arrived in big numbers all along the Missouri River up to the Chamberlain area and all the way east to the Minnesota border. Hunters have reported good success. 
Snow geese continue to push north of Hwy 14 in the James River Valley during the days then move back to the south to find open water at night.. 
In Yankton, the numbers have decreased slightly and the juvenile geese are beginning to show up.

Our Facebook friends are reporting Snow Goose Sightings! Reports of sightings of good size flocks in Aberdeen, Brookings, Vermillion, Yankton and Chamberlain. Click on the Facebook logo to become a fan and read the reports as they come in.


----------



## Roughrider

Saw the first Canadian of the year Wed. at noon over Park River, ND. That bird has no patience.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

is there huntable snows by worthington or southwest mn yet? i see it will be highs in the thirtys next tuesday and wednesday in sioux falls do the birds head back south with those temps or just stay at the snow line still? wheres all the juvies????????


----------



## TKM goose slayin

Do you think there will be snow in southeast nebraska still this weekend? are there any birds still in missouri?


----------



## goosegrinder

Hunted SE Nebraska today for 8 hours,never saw a snow goose. Not saying it's over there but I'm going north if I decide to continue this self torture.  Wouldn't mind setting a spread along the Missouri north of Omaha right now. 8) I know Squaw lost ALOT of birds over the last couple of days. Got youth turkey coming up in about 3 weeks and I think I'm taking 3 kids out this year,need to relax a little before runnin' and gunnin' them.

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin

thanks for the info!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Been seeing a lot of canada geese and a few snows in southern north dakota. With the warm temps all week i think i might just have to set up a spread along the nd/sd border and see what will happen.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I saw large huntable flocks at Miller today, nothing north of there besides honders. Drove from Pierre to Aberdeen for work. The snow line would seem to be from US 212 south right now.


----------



## Olson19

any birds seen in aberdeen yet??


----------



## the professor

Olson19 said:


> any birds seen in aberdeen yet??


Lots of pigeons around the parks and rec building, and a few robins infront of St. Lukes.


----------



## jwdinius1

> few robins


when's thats season open again??

back to the topic sorry guys :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1

A buddy shot 100 in Arkansas today so I think we still have plenty of time to get em here in the northern states.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

not many peps writing in today must of been slow in sodak but talk to some guides and there still in mo killing juvies so everyone doesnt need to rush to sodak there will be birds coming threw there for three weeks atleast!! uke:


----------



## BigA1

I was out north of Madison from 3 until sunset. A few flocks coming through here and there at first; then about an hour before sunset, you could see geese for miles and miles, all heading south. Still a fair amount of snow in the fields. I had some lookers, but none seemed too interested to come in for a bite to eat.


----------



## WidowMaker

winonaduckslayer said:


> not many peps writing in today must of been slow in sodak but talk to some guides and there still in mo killing juvies so everyone doesnt need to rush to sodak there will be birds coming threw there for three weeks atleast!! uke:


They are not writing in because they are still cleanin birds


----------



## Olson19

the professor said:


> Olson19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any birds seen in aberdeen yet??
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of pigeons around the parks and rec building, and a few robins infront of St. Lukes.
Click to expand...

wow, smart ***


----------



## Firehunter

jcnelsn1 said:


> A buddy shot 100 in Arkansas today so I think we still have plenty of time to get em here in the northern states.


 The state of Arkansas or some town in Neb. I havent seen a flock fly over central MO for a week now and I have been looking for the last 3 days worth of south winds and 70 degrees. Those juvies must really be lost or still learning to fly. Good for him if he did wish i saw huntable numbers flying over.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Juvies aren't always in a hurry to go anywhere since they're not breeding.


----------



## snow smacker

Didn't see any on minnesota side today did north wind keep em south?d


----------



## goose nazi

From Mitchell South Dakota to Gettysburg South Dakota there are 500,000 to 750,000 - that is my guess? and
Big Bend Ranch and Clarks Bottom is holding I would say 300,000 - Sheehan Ranch - Jess Farms - 4 to 500,000
thousand - 4 of us killed 67 geese pass shooting 8 miles west of Onida SD tonight - everything is melting and 
be prepared to be soaking wet - but wtf - you only live once - most times I am in Huron SD this time of year but
still too much snow from what I hear now there but still plenty of snow geese there also. I can tell you that if you
get out there and put some miles on you will kill some white geese, good luck.

Goose Nazi.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

how are the birds going to fly with the colder temps and rain next week? coming to sodak on wed. and weather is not looking good once again should i head south or hit sodak and be able to shoot geese with the weather? any info would be great thanks!!


----------



## GK1

winonaduckslayer said:


> how are the birds going to fly with the colder temps and rain next week? coming to sodak on wed. and weather is not looking good once again should i head south or hit sodak and be able to shoot geese with the weather? any info would be great thanks!!


Duckslayer,

I'm from Winona also. U know what I did? I spent 450 buck in gas and went and found the birds. They are snow geese, nobody is gonna hold your hand. If you cant find snows in SD in March time for a new game. As for a report-Yankton area has far fewer birds than just a week ago but if you put on the miles there are some very large feeds still happening. Birds are tougher than expected and with no wind days expect to work for them and cover your mug.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

GK1 said:


> winonaduckslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> how are the birds going to fly with the colder temps and rain next week? coming to sodak on wed. and weather is not looking good once again should i head south or hit sodak and be able to shoot geese with the weather? any info would be great thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Duckslayer,
> 
> I'm from Winona also. U know what I did? I spent 450 buck in gas and went and found the birds. They are snow geese, nobody is gonna hold your hand. If you cant find snows in SD in March time for a new game. As for a report-Yankton area has far fewer birds than just a week ago but if you put on the miles there are some very large feeds still happening. Birds are tougher than expected and with no wind days expect to work for them and cover your mug.
Click to expand...

go figure i get a smart a$$ reply from from someone from my town and yes i know to put some miles on but sense im not there yet this is the best way to start to find out where the birds are and to go north or south from there i have a family and limited time there so need as much info as i can get ! im sure you are single and have all the time in the world some day you will realize!


----------



## waterboy1950

Starting to see flocks of 50-90 dark geese feeding on the bare spots(not many)north of Rt.200 in central McLean Co.ND.Whity is comin


----------



## FRR

Two buddies report in from western IA (Hwy 30)...21 down so far. 80% juvies. Decoying nice.


----------



## J.Jenson

Olson19 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olson19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any birds seen in aberdeen yet??
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of pigeons around the parks and rec building, and a few robins infront of St. Lukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, smart a$$
Click to expand...

I second that.


----------



## Brotsky

4 man limit of 80 birds down by 11 am today in SoDak. Landed birds in the decoys including adults. Good things yet to come.


----------



## zettler

Killed 13 in the decoys here in NW Iowa today. Should have been more...










(Just so no one doubts the tally)


----------



## Brotsky

Our 80 from today.


----------



## the professor

J.Jenson said:


> I second that.


your just jealous of my mad softball skills. :rollin:

report thread/
saw a lot of migrators over the I-90 corridor today before it got cloudy. Heard some shooting in the am, but didn't hear much for reports.


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

Hunted thursday lots of birds around getting extremely hard to get at with the flooded roads around but going to give em a 3" time tomorrow hopefully pull a few more before they are gone


----------



## winonaduckslayer

i see a reverse migration in the forcast next week with the 6 inches of snow they are talking about north of i-90 anyone killing juvies in mo still?


----------



## duckp

Sitting in a snowdrift on a hill in the fog in NE SoDak(approx 20 miles from NoDak border)trying to call a coyote this morning and had 4 pretty big flocks of snows go over heading NE.Had the Extrema been along,would have had a meal or two.How long they'll remain here-or north of here- with the forecast is anyones' guess.


----------



## sno

Zettler You gonna chase those birds clear back across the border? Looks like your having a ball, keep at it. Save the tundra and have fun doing it!


----------



## Bruce

Saw 2 small flocks near the SD/ND border today. First ones.


----------



## shovelermarauder

Hunted just north of madison yesterday and only killed three the birds werent decoying well at all alot in the area though and more headin this way.


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead

Hunted from sioux falls to mitchell all over between I-90 and highway 34 not many birds to be see ( a lot of fog this morning) still ended with 12 not to bad for only a few hours out. Should be pretty good with the temps falling real soon and more snow to come. Time to ride the motorcycle before the temps fall again.


----------



## DU870

Headed to SD this coming thursday. Keep the reports and photos coming. It is encouraging to see guys havling some luck with the SnB's!


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw the weather forecast this morning. Jamestown, ND is only suppose to get 1 to 2 inches but North of here it could be from 6 to 18 inches. It is suppose to be in the high twenties to low thirties all week so no melting will be going on. Looks like South Dakota is the place to be with them not moving North for a while. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## buck&amp;duck

hunted in sd by de smet this weekend shot 37 birds tough to decoy but still shot some snow line is about 15 miles north of de smet on sunday


----------



## Andy Weber

There is not a real solid snowline in my opinion. There is places north with zero snow in fields and 10 miles south there is a line. Should concentrate the birds.


----------



## the professor

...roads in many counties are crap right now...

from keloland.com

Kingsbury and Clark counties are the latest to issue travel advisories due to floodwaters running across rural roads, and two sections of South Dakota Highways are closed.

Kingsbury County is asking drivers to stay off county and township roads because of the danger flooding presents. Officials warn drivers not to go around or move road barricades to drive on closed roads. Kingsbury county encourages travelers to use extreme caution when driving in flagged areas because the condition are bad and are deteriorating.

Clark County is also advising no travel on township and county roads, because water is flowing across many roadways in the area.

Beadle County is advising no unnecessary travel on township roads because some are washed out. Also, a combination of the flooding and fog puts drivers in dangerous situations.

Hamlin County has some isolated township roads that are shut down, but the main concern there is flooding around Lake Poinsett. Faulk and Spink counties also have some roads off-limits.

Two stretches of paved highway are closed. The state shut down a section of Highway 19 South of Centerville, where the Vermillion River has swollen over its banks and is rushing across the pavement.
Highway 48 is closed from Akron, Iowa west a mile into South Dakota because of flooding from the Big Sioux River.

Stay with KELOLAND News and KELOLAND.com for the latest flooding stories.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

that really sucks i was planning on heading to clark county for some snows can anyone let me know where some huntable numbers are and the counties that are ok to travel kinda lost now? thanks for the info!!! :beer:


----------



## schmill

Just got back from east central SD. hunted thursday till this morning. Birds were bunched up in pockets all over went from tons to none it changed from day to day. All in all a great hunt killing just under 200 birds. For anyone heading out soon use extreem caution!!!!! on the roads. we almost sunk the truck a couple times and it went from bad to worse in the last few days. Good luck to all. have fun and be safe :beer:


----------



## NDduckslayer

There is a flock of 15 giant canada geese and a flock 5 lessars feeding in a field N of fargo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Seen a half dozen flocks going over Bismarck today, some mixed in with canadas.

Heading to Sodak this week - hopefully the roads aren't as bad in the areas we're hitting.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Not much around Aberdeen yet even though the snow is melting. A few flocks in the air but haven't seen any on the gournd until you get 50 to 80 miles south, consistently anyway. Roads are getting softer by the day and there is suppose to be rain/snow coming. I think it will be into next week or later before the numbers really show here as the water hasn't opened up a lot yet. I would think the James River bottom and possibly Putney will hold them first as the water will widen out and open up.


----------



## winonaduckslayer

is there huntable numbers south of i-90 or just flooded roads i know there is north of i-90 but temps say 30's for highs so not sure if i need to go north or south on i-29 and info may save my life and snow goose season please help!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bluegoose18

Hunted the last 6 days out in SD. This was one of the greatest years I have ever had hunting snows.
2 guys public land setting our own spread of 500 decoys, TOUGH WORK but it paid off.
shot a bunch had bunchs fly by. 
Saw lots of flocks heading north by watertown. 
Perfect Weather also// be careful on the roads very *spooky *after being in the field for 12 hours.
no wash out in the morning driving home every rd is washed out.


----------



## greenheadhunter88

Heading up by valley city ND this weekend anybody know if it will be worth the drive due to what you ve seen happening? :-? Thanks


----------



## J.Jenson

winonaduckslayer said:


> that really sucks i was planning on heading to clark county for some snows can anyone let me know where some huntable numbers are and the counties that are ok to travel kinda lost now? thanks for the info!!! :beer:


I would think that area should be pretty good. I hunted west of lake thompson about 7 miles and we had geese coming from every which way. There were flocks just about every section. With this weather coming I hope it pushes them back down some. we didn't hunt all day saturday and on the way back to sioux falls we saw prolly 5 different spreads from thompson to mitchell. That was all we could see from tar roads. In all the towns we went through that had hotels were packed with decoy trailers and out of state plates. Planning on decoying northwest of bookings this weekend.


----------



## J.Jenson

a kid I know shot this last monday by hurley sd.


----------



## hwdeuce

hey whats up guys me again been watchin the reports for the last month atleast 
this migration is takin for ever but was out this weekend and seen alot of canada geese come through 
on saturday south of the twin cities so it shouldnt be to much longer thats my time table


----------



## winonaduckslayer

J.Jenson said:


> winonaduckslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> that really sucks i was planning on heading to clark county for some snows can anyone let me know where some huntable numbers are and the counties that are ok to travel kinda lost now? thanks for the info!!! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that area should be pretty good. I hunted west of lake thompson about 7 miles and we had geese coming from every which way. There were flocks just about every section. With this weather coming I hope it pushes them back down some. we didn't hunt all day saturday and on the way back to sioux falls we saw prolly 5 different spreads from thompson to mitchell. That was all we could see from tar roads. In all the towns we went through that had hotels were packed with decoy trailers and out of state plates. Planning on decoying northwest of bookings this weekend.
Click to expand...

thanks for the info are the roads as bad as they are talking? why are you going so far north with the bad weather coming do they still fly good with it?


----------



## winonaduckslayer

ok im leaving tonight even with this bad weather who has a good field for me to set up in ? haha think im going scout in a radius of an hour of sioux fall then north if i dont find birds or a field! keep the post coming very helpful where to go and what the birds are doing! still havent heard much on juvies in sodak yet thow!!would love to go to clark county but the roads sound to bad!!


----------



## DU870

With the weatherman calling for snow and some heavy snow in ND and parts of northern SD, what is everyones prediction on bird movement. Will this push birds from the north back down to the southern part of SD or even Nebraska?


----------



## schmill

DU870 the birds are going to stay right near the snow line thats what they do. I was just in east central sd. and all I can say is they want to get North in a big way!!!!! there is not many birds left in the southren part of the state but the pockets you find south of the masses will be easy to hunt have fun and good luck.


----------



## Andy Weber

Going to be a solid brick wall in the Groton area is my guess with this snow system.


----------



## Zekeland

Well, this storm is missing us in Brandon and just catching the severe SW corner. I guess you guys are shovelling a little bit tonight in ND. Wow, have been watching this system on the radar since lunch.

Snow melt is right on time up here, but we are sure to get a couple of little dumps in the next 2 weeks for sure.

Good luck guys...


----------



## hwdeuce

Hey what's up guys me again been watching the radar just like the other guy
It's tough rite now lots of rain and snow its really holding
Things back I think migration is 3 weeks behind
It must be bad out there today not much for reports all day


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We got dumped on here in Bismarck, didn't appear to be as bad along S. ND/N. SD in the main flyway. 10-day forecast shows it will warm up next week and they should be close to knocking on ND by the following weekend. We shall see if meteorology pans out, they owe us a forecast.


----------



## drduck

Had planned my trip for this weekend to very southern ND. Sister in law called last night and they were getting hammered with weather. Also had not seen any snows yet. Snow line moved all the way into central SD with winter storm warnings through Huron. Time to see if I can switch my time off.


----------



## bagsmasher

KInda neat pic on KELO land web cam of Mitchell at 941am today 3/23,,,there are snow geese in the pic...it would be there long.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current Snow Map:










Snow in the last 24 hours:


----------



## foxy65

Hi, I have a trip to the Aberdeen area planned for this coming weekend and was wondering if anyone knows how far this storm pushed the birds back or if they have been affected. Thanks


----------



## DU870

this is some crazy weather! Has the snow pushed the birds back to Nebraska? I am thinking there can't many of them in norhtern half of SD. What kind of snow totals did everyone see out there?


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER

im from aberdeen and we got probly 5 inches im thinking but its the thick heavy stuff. i think with a little sunshine most of it will melt. i just shoveled and its a little layer of snow then the wet stuff.


----------



## mergejmn

Anyone know if there still birds in Spink County area?


----------



## jpallen14

The majority of the birds are in Spink, Beadle, western Clark, and Kingsbury Co. Not enough snow to drive them south


----------



## teamshakeandbake

North/central south dakota should be loaded up this weekend still... go get em boys!! :sniper:


----------



## DU870

Any bird reports out there? Some one has to be seeing something! keep the reports coming, heading out to SD tom for a weekend hunt. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

90% of the Mid-Continent Population of Snow Geese are in South Dakota right now. If you can't find snows in SD this weekend, well.......you need to clean your windshield.

We did pretty good last weekend. Birds are working in close! Leaving tomorrow for round 2.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Squaw was still reporting 92,000 as of Monday, down from 418,000 last Thursday


----------



## mergejmn

Any updates on the Redfield/Mellette area? Just curious if it will be worth heading out this weekend?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Well the Bus is leaving fo Sodak in about 3 hours, plan on setting tonight, will update Monday on how we did, Its going to be a big change from last year hunting in 60 Degree Temps to below freezing this year. Oh well cant control the weather, beats going to work. Crossing my fingers


----------



## aslakson

Snow covering almost the entire state of SD as of today.


----------



## jpallen14

That snow map over does the snow total. Zero snow in Pierre. Dad said maybe 2 in Arlington not 4+ which the map indicates


----------



## templey_41

jpallen14 said:


> That snow map over does the snow total. Zero snow in Pierre. Dad said maybe 2 in Arlington not 4+ which the map indicates


agreed!
it sais we have 4 inches in Rochester.....try we have no snow in rochester.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I would say the third line of the map is closer to the actual snow line.


----------



## gr8_wyt_huntr

I hope you're right about the snow line. I don't feel like heading to nebraska.


----------



## J.D.

Saw 20+ flocks heading north around noon today in Nebraska, majority of them being young birds. Nothing staging here, just migrating over.


----------



## wolvz11

foxy65 said:


> Hi, I have a trip to the Aberdeen area planned for this coming weekend and was wondering if anyone knows how far this storm pushed the birds back or if they have been affected. Thanks


I live in Aberdeen and we still have plenty of snow on the ground from this last storm. Like jpallen14 said, I would suggest heading south towards Beadle, Spink, Clark, or Kingsbury counties this weekend, or any where in central part of the state.


----------



## White River Hunts

Any updates on northern SD yet?

My boys and I hunted west of Redfield last weekend and shot 64 in a day and half. All mature birds, with a few Ross geese mixed in. Birds wouldn't commit, so most shooting was 30-50 yards.


----------



## huntnutia

Dose anyone know what lake county sd is looking like for numbers? Also how the roads are..last weekend their was alot of them that were flooding.. Thanks


----------



## GooseSlammer

Hey Everyone,

I'm anxiously waiting for the birds to cross into Saskatchewan, but it sounds like everything's behind schedule. I've been watching the posts regularly and can tell where they're at on the Eastern half of the Dakotas. Anyone care to share (just very approximate) where they're at on the West side? (on a North/South basis I mean)

Looking at maps of the Dakotas I'm assuming a lot of the birds you guys are whacking are headed through Manitoba. Just trying to have a better guess of when to plan the trip. I'm debating between the 8th and the 15th (either one is fine) and I'm heading for about 10 days :thumb: so I'm sure it'll be fine. But I prefer shooting down South and I'm just not sure if they'll be in by the 8th or not.

Thanks for any ideas. Keep hammering 'em! :sniper:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

If i had a guess i would say the second weekend in april is when you will start to maybe see some birds. They are going to move EXREMELY fast once this snow melts to the north a little.


----------



## grizzly

lots of geese in huron,sd to redfield ,sd area.seen most birds on the on the ground near cavora and up to 10 miles east.roads are very bad!lots of spreads in lake byron area.I know some of them are guides.monday on will be primetime.


----------



## KEN W

GooseSlammer said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the birds to cross into Saskatchewan, but it sounds like everything's behind schedule. I've been watching the posts regularly and can tell where they're at on the Eastern half of the Dakotas. Anyone care to share (just very approximate) where they're at on the West side? (on a North/South basis I mean)
> 
> Looking at maps of the Dakotas I'm assuming a lot of the birds you guys are whacking are headed through Manitoba. Just trying to have a better guess of when to plan the trip. I'm debating between the 8th and the 15th (either one is fine) and I'm heading for about 10 days :thumb: so I'm sure it'll be fine. But I prefer shooting down South and I'm just not sure if they'll be in by the 8th or not.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas. Keep hammering 'em! :sniper:


Almost all the central flyway snows come up through the eastern Dakotas.They spread out as they cross North Dakota.If you are in eastern Sask.,then the same birds you will see are here.


----------



## mitchgl

hi all i am planning a trip to devils lake the 1st any one think i should head south or what the birds will be doing and where they will be at then any info would be great as i am from mn and tryng to time it out to as when the birds will be in the area very much thanks in advance Mitch.


----------



## cuzncooter

when do you think the snow line push to the canadian border? I will be hunting northern north dakota in two weeks or three. will give a report when I'm up there.

thanks
:beer: cheers


----------



## drakespanker12

Anyone have room for one extra guy tomorrow in SD? (Sunday) everyone in my crew have things going on tomoorrow an I'm not settin an picking up a spread by myself


----------



## RedDawg

Do you have an area you were going to hunt? Land that you have access to? Me and a couple of friends are going up by Brookings and just hunt a public corn field


----------



## drakespanker12

Ya I'm in the brookings area, don't have land to hunt, but if your going to a public land WALKING access only field I think I'll opt out, thats what we hunted the last 2 days an I'm not too fond of walking in over 700 dekes an blinds an gear etc.


----------



## RedDawg

drakespanker12 said:


> Ya I'm in the brookings area, don't have land to hunt, but if your going to a public land WALKING access only field I think I'll opt out, thats what we hunted the last 2 days an I'm not too fond of walking in over 700 dekes an blinds an gear etc.


I can appreciate that! Did you have any luck on public land?


----------



## drakespanker12

Shot some birds, 1 band today wast worth the effort till we shot the bling tho, always fun to chase em tho


----------



## Codeman

Has anyone seen any good numbers near the ND border yet? I am from Wahpeton ND and there is still quite a bit of snow in the fields. I am guessing it will be at least a week maybe 2 until it melts with highs in the low 30s for next week.


----------



## blhunter3

Not even close.


----------



## duckp

Oh yah,pretty close.Sometimes they're just hard to see sitting in the snow.


----------



## coy

It's 6:00 pm and my partner just backed out. Leaving at midnight and heading out to Sodak. Desmet or somewhere in the general radius of there. Anyone looking for last minute addition for Monday and Tuesday ? I have 23 dz sillosocks, e-caller, blinds, ect to combine if someone is willing to join up.. If anyone is interested post reply or pm, I'll check when i get up before I leave.....
Thanks, Coy.....


----------



## foxy65

just got back from sd tonight. lots and lots of birds in the Redfeild area!! we didnt have much luck getting them to commit however. Roads are very poor. almost every gravel road is closed in some spot or another.


----------



## blhunter3

Very tough to get them to commit. Stale birds. Wish it would warm up some to get the birds moving.


----------



## honker85

drakespanker12 said:


> Ya I'm in the brookings area, don't have land to hunt, but if your going to a public land WALKING access only field I think I'll opt out, thats what we hunted the last 2 days an I'm not too fond of walking in over 700 dekes an blinds an gear etc.


not that hard to get permission around here


----------



## dakotashooter2

Just checked the ND website and the data there is already a week old...................Thats a lifetime when it comes to spring snow geese................. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just returned from Sodak yesterday. Hunted east of Huron for most of our spread time. Plenty of birds but still in large flocks and a little tougher to decoy. We did have some pretty darn good days and talking to others around the gas stations and hotels we did better then most. Some guides including Blacktip and Top Gun scoring zeros and 1s for days...customers not too happy. Decoy spreads and jumpers EVERYWHERE - never seen so many before.

Plenty of birds stacked from HW14 to HW212 - that is where the main push is at right now. Juvies around the I-90 corridor.

On our way home saw the last flock just north of Aberdeen but headed south. Still LOTS of snow from Aberdeen north. With the forecast I'd say it's still a week away for ND unless the weather does a 180.

Congrats jcnelson on the neck collar from Friday.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Chris,
I too just got back from the Huron area.....but we pulled the plug on friday. Tons of birds heading in all directions....N, S, E, W. The weather last week got them all screwed up. Hunting was slow or hard because of the weather and road conditions (many roads closed or should have been closed due to conditions). The last night of hunting we saw about 30,000+ birds in the sky heading in all directions. Mostly in larger flocks. That morning we had in our area about 3 groups of 2K or better on the ground. So it was very tough hunting. They should be stacking up in that area for a few days....or between Huron and Aberdean.


----------



## Andy Weber

Drove from pierre to Britton yesterday. Witnessed the biggest concentration of ducks I have ever seen in my life just east of pierre. Prolly 500,000 ducks in not alot of miles. Once we got further east started to see big numbers of geese....and hunters. Trailers everywhere, but jumpers were more plentiful. Saw many many guys walking down roads with 2 or 3 birds in their hands. And alot of guys sitting in the back of pickups. :down: Most of the large numbers ended north of redfield.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I forgot to mention there was a lot of theft going on. A guy 2 miles from our spread got his ATV stolen (660 grizzly). They were literally taking a nap in their trucks with the ATV next to them and the guys stole it next to them....they chased them but couldn't keep up with a trailer in back of their truck. Just nuts.

Also heard a decoy trailer got stolen. Be VERY cafeful with your gear, lots of thieves about!


----------



## Horker23

We had a group of people messing with our seed bags at the road when we were picking up. Chased them off with the wheeler. Nothing major was lost maybe a few fulls. Its sad that you have to lock everything down because yu are worried about some idiot! All in all we had a great weekend! Grinded 106 on sat!


----------



## Buck25

Chris Hustad said:


> I forgot to mention there was a lot of theft going on. A guy 2 miles from our spread got his ATV stolen (660 grizzly). They were literally taking a nap in their trucks with the ATV next to them and the guys stole it next to them....they chased them but couldn't keep up with a trailer in back of their truck. Just nuts.
> 
> Also heard a decoy trailer got stolen. Be VERY cafeful with your gear, lots of thieves about!


this is ridiculous it ****** me off just thinking about it


----------



## Yellow dog Phoenix

Anybody hunting near Mitchell SD right now? Or just get back from there? Heading out there on Wednesday just wondering if there is a lot of hunters in that area right now or if most are in the Huron area? Birds decoying very well? Thanks.


----------



## bluegoose18

Buck25 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention there was a lot of theft going on. A guy 2 miles from our spread got his ATV stolen (660 grizzly). They were literally taking a nap in their trucks with the ATV next to them and the guys stole it next to them....they chased them but couldn't keep up with a trailer in back of their truck. Just nuts.
> 
> Also heard a decoy trailer got stolen. Be VERY cafeful with your gear, lots of thieves about!
Click to expand...

this is ridiculous it ticks me off just thinking about

I second that


----------



## drakespanker12

The guy who got his wheeler stole also ended up getting into a 3 car pile up while chasing down the theives, 4 wheeler is still missing too...


----------



## RedDawg

Pretty bad when a person will have to sleep in his spread just so they don't get ripped off. Wish they would have let me bring some Claymores home from Nam :sniper:


----------



## goose nazi

Got home to Pierre last night from a week in Huron and I have never seen so many snow geese around the
Huron area in the last 12 years, we hunted east of Huron and the geese were everywhere! Got one banded 
snow and busted frozen ponds and section lines in waders until I wanted to puke, decoyed monday and tuesday
and got 24 total in the decoys, pass shooting the rest of the week walking into closed roads and busting ice
with waders 2 of us shot 49 that the dogs could find, lots of criples but the Eagles have to eat too! Then get
all the gear unloaded and a buddy calls me @5pm and says north of Pierre there are 100 thousand snow geese, so 
got geared up and went and shot 17 that we found tonight in the snow and wind. I may have to seek help for
this spring snow goose hunting season as I had an offer to go to Hawaii almost free and turned it down to 
shoot whitie. Also I have my decoys for sale on craigs list under sporting. If I had any time off right now I 
would be in the Huron area! - Never once did we get turned down on private land to hunt, when we could
find the owner, Chris H says he was there, he knows, Okay I am going to try to upload a pic for you snow
goose sickos. LOL - later -Nazi

Says file is too big to send the pics?

Good Luck everyone - don't get stuck and from what I hear lock everything up! Damn!


----------



## PJ

Congrats on the collar Jeff! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm sick of winter - latest snow map:


----------



## Maverick

Congrats El Jeffe!!!
I am over this white stuff as well!!!


----------



## Andy Weber

WOW Chris! That mad is awsome! I am sick of the birds pushing the snow line and skirting us west. This year it looks like they will be trapped!


----------



## collar boy

Here's what I found outta Sioux Falls


----------



## jpallen14

Tons of birds still near Hwy 212 and north. Had a couple good shoots the past few days along 212. Good amount of juvies mixed in. Big migration days coming up Thrusday-Sunday and I'll be waiting in North Central SD for them.


----------



## the professor

report: birds working back south over sioux falls this am. field full of specks & snows right behind my office at lunch time.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

Decent hunting over the weekend. We ended up in Huron on Fri night and had a good 55 bird shoot on Sat. It was CRAZY at the Dakota inn, I have never seen so many trailers/hunters in my life. We moved to avoid the pressure and found two more decent shoots. As of today the birds are packed at the 212 line. I have never seen so many geese/ducks/waterfowl in one area in my life. I would not recommend decoying in that area but it is a sight to been seen if you want to go for a drive.


----------



## Bruce

Saw a few flocks fly over the farm today. All heading south.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

Went scouting late yest. afternoon just to see if there where any geese in the area. Drove about 15 miles south of Aberdeen and got lucky, me and my other buddy got in between two flocks and ended up shooting a total of 17 geese. As of today we are starting to see some real good numbers flying over Aberdeen area. All pretty high flyers which is a good sign to come for all of you Nodaks up der. Will be heading up to Sandlake tonight I will have another report for you guys tomm. sometime.

Good luck to everybody this spring and be safe hunting.
:beer:


----------



## maltoid

Starting to see snow geese around the montevideo,mn area on my way home from work tonight. Heading to southern ND in a week hopefully some of those lead edge birds will be threw.


----------



## Codeman

You think any of the snows will be in the very southern ND by the weekend? I am wondering how they will react supposed to get storms Sunday with rain, sleet and snow.


----------



## hwdeuce

hey whats up guys me again and i do think there will be snows up in the southern part of ND there over 2 weeks behind and they know it but i was wonderin if anyone has seen good numbers of snows on the minnesota side was thinkin about goin that way this weekend just for the hell of it nothing to do this weekend


----------



## duck down

just wanted to say wateing for the snow to go went to nd 2weeks a go got off 2 shots before the snow now it is in you and cant wate still had fun all ways with my wife and her dog ( poop )WILL BE BACK to try in a bout a week or so


----------



## RWHONKER

There is no way anybody will be hunting snow geese in North Dakota by this weekend. There is two feet of snow on the ground, temps in the low thirties and a storm on the way for Sunday. Go ahead and come but plan on sitting in the bar. :beer:


----------



## headshot

Well there is less snow in this part of sask then in ND i guess. No white birds here yet but the honkers r moving in and temps are above freezing. Get ready for big migration cause those mature birds have 1 thing on their mind.


----------



## lesserhunter

headshot said:


> cause those mature birds have 1 thing on their mind.


Dont we all?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

gig a dee gig a dee. Heading back to Sodak tonight hopefully some Juvies around, last weekend was tough but scratched a few Adults.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Anybody else have the feeling that Southern NODAK is gonna have a fly over?


----------



## bluebillguy

I'm feeling ya there OG! It's been a messed up spring, hopefully we get some good shooting up here.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

bluebillguy said:


> I'm feeling ya there OG! It's been a messed up spring, hopefully we get some good shooting up here.


Shhot me a PM maybe we can get together for a hunt


----------



## Zekeland

I'm pretty sure we will have barren ground before ND snow is gone. Season starts tomorrow, no use. Snow is just starting to melt up here. I will be planning on April 10th , 11th to hunt migrators. :sniper:

That first push should blast through pretty quick once ND opens up....


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

Updated snow cover map as of today....Whats amazing to me is all the geese in our area right now are all flying west of Aberdeen in the dark grey portion of the map.


----------



## Andy Weber

Wow that snow map couldnt be farther from the truth for where is says 12+


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Heard second hand reports of snows hitting ND today.


----------



## duckslayer18

How far south are the juvies!! Thinking of goin down twards mitchell and that area tomorrow wondering if im close or way outta the ball park. Thanks


----------



## ShootTheBlue's

Hopeing to get out and chace some snows in Southern North Dakota the 15th - 17th hope they will be there or haven't moved on from that area by then! But time only tells who knows what they are doing this year. I have heard from a couple people in North Dakota along the border who saw their first flocks last sunday then a couple small flocks yesterday and today had some flyin over the house.


----------



## hwdeuce

Hey what's up guys me again Im getting ready to go in two weeks in northern north Dakota
And I'm sure were gonna hit it rite once the weather turns next week its gonna be a fly by and they will
Be in canada before u know it like every one says its the need to breed and there already 2 weeks behind 
I know I would be upset


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Seen Snows flying into North Dakota today. Some fields starting to open up but still ice on big sloughs and roosting ponds. I just hope they don't do a fly over Nd again


----------



## headshot

No open water in this part of the world....just sheetwater. I wouldn't worry about a complete fly-over yet.


----------



## bornlucky

No geese yet in LaMoure County. But the snow sure disappeared yesterday. I would guess we will see geese by the end of the day.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Geese are here in ND in big numbers today. I started west and headed east and birds the whole way.

Should be interesting to see what the snow on Sunday does.


----------



## Olson19

are the birds just on the border of ND and SD? thinkin there will lots comin in with this warm weather today and tom.


----------



## duckp

Yup,lots crossing the border today.


----------



## sniper17

Geese are here in ND in big numbers today. I started west and headed east and birds the whole way

Chris, where were you driving? where did you see the large flocks? flying? resting?

Thanks for all the updates guys looking to go out next week in South ND.


----------



## Olson19

around what towns in north dakota have you been seeing good numbers? ellendale?


----------



## Horker23

sniper17 said:


> Geese are here in ND in big numbers today. I started west and headed east and birds the whole way
> 
> Chris, where were you driving? where did you see the large flocks? flying? resting?
> 
> Thanks for all the updates guys looking to go out next week in South ND.





Olson19 said:


> around what towns in north dakota have you been seeing good numbers? ellendale?


Really!!!!


----------



## jpgoosebusters

hey guys i'm new to the site starting today and i wanna say i love what you guys are doing here. however i do see that some people are expecting way too much like they want to be put rite in the middle of the biggest flocks that are feeding without doing any work themselves. isn't scouting just part of the fun in the sport? anyway.. my ten year old son is hunting with me for the first time this year and he is shooting a 20 ga. and i am wondering what shell would be most benneficial for him for pass shooting between flocks? thanks for any advice.


----------



## blhunter3

Olson19 said:


> around what towns in north dakota have you been seeing good numbers? ellendale?


Cando, Mott, Minot, Manvel, Beach.


----------



## sniper17

jpgoosebusters said:


> hey guys i'm new to the site starting today and i wanna say i love what you guys are doing here. however i do see that some people are expecting way too much like they want to be put rite in the middle of the biggest flocks that are feeding without doing any work themselves. isn't scouting just part of the fun in the sport? anyway.. my ten year old son is hunting with me for the first time this year and he is shooting a 20 ga. and i am wondering what shell would be most benneficial for him for pass shooting between flocks? thanks for any advice.


jpgoosebuster, you mentioned your new to the site, great having ya on. First, people are to help one another out. Yes, scouting is part of the game but I dont know what kinda money you have but if you havent noticed gas prices are high, lots of road are washed away, and being generous is alwasy a nice thing. I would love to drive all over the state and surrounding states to find the birds, only if I had the money. Just a little perspective.


----------



## Toonhunter

Melt is really starting to roll in Sask in my area. If things keep up the way they are i can see first wave of migrators hitting here a week Saturday. Good luck to all, and keep safe :beer: .


----------



## Trapperjack

There was a 60 bird shoot this morning in MO. 3 adults 10 ross rest juvies. U got a few more to come SD.


----------



## dwshunt

Driving from Fargo to Bismarck today and saw 500 snows flying NNE over Jamestown. Saw 500 snows flying N over Cleaveland. Saw 3000 snows flying E just south of Interstate 94 just E of Tappen. They were all a couple hundred yards high.


----------



## StackinSnows

2 of us killed 40 adults over decoys this morning in the aberdeen area. Birds decoyed like they were on a string. All shots were between 15-25 yards. They pushed hard north this afternoon. ND most likely received thousands of new birds today. Good luck guys!


----------



## snowkillerXXX

well i went out by aberdeen and i didnt see anything but dark geese i think they all flew over ND and are in canada. i was out last weekend and only shot 17 adults no juvies.we ran sting o wings on rotaries and did very well good luck Nebraska :withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## dwshunt

Lots of snow geese migrating over Bismarck this morning. I thought wildlife could sense the weather that is coming!


----------



## headshot

[quote. I thought wildlife could sense the weather that is coming!][/quote]

They can...... The weather in western and central sask is way better then ND's forecast. Our snow disappeared in 2 days so bring it on.


----------



## Bruce

Between SD border and whapeton along I29. Many small flocks heading north. To huge flocks had to be thousands sitting along the freeway.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

The snows have been flying over Jamestown all day. It's been steady since early this morning.


----------



## Codeman

Just got that sick feeling in my stomach when I walked outside and read that last report.

I think the snows are doing a flyover of ND. I just walked out my door in Fargo and snows everywhere flying high and hard north. It looks like they are really pushing even though there is still lots of snow in the fields. Looks like the season may be a short one and will take lots of work to find some small pockets of juvie's hopefully.


----------



## brobones

Codeman said:


> Just got that sick feeling in my stomach when I walked outside and read that last report.
> 
> I think the snows are doing a flyover of ND. I just walked out my door in Fargo and snows everywhere flying high and hard north. It looks like they are really pushing even though there is still lots of snow in the fields. Looks like the season may be a short one and will take lots of work to find some small pockets of juvie's hopefully.


First sightings today in SK north of the #1 highway........It is on


----------



## slough

Quite a few going over Bismarck today, along with an ungodly number of canadas. 6-9 inches of snow forecast for north central ND (and southern canada) tomorrow, so unless they're gonna jump that all the way up into canada, they gotta stay in ND for a few days at least I'd think. 50 degrees by mid-week however.


----------



## Dick Monson

Saw the first 2 flocks of snows crossing I-94 in Barnes County this morning. Tonight they are headed south.


----------



## Codeman

Wow I can't believe they pushed so hard they are already into canada. Wow they are on a mission. I think they know that the storm is coming and are trying to get as far north as possible. Well hopefully there are some straglers staying behind for us ND's to :sniper:

I heard the Game and fish on the radio saying they think the geese are doing a flythrough of ND.


----------



## hwdeuce

Of course there doin the fly by like I said in my last post there already 2 weeks behind
And they know it there gonna push hard all week next week they wanna get up
There the need to breed


----------



## NDhunter08

You really think they are doing a flyover? When I was icefishing today, seemed like a lot were close to the ground and in the fields. I didnt see too many flying high and to the north, and its suppose to storm in the north part tomorrow of ND.


----------



## cuzncooter

I think u guys r jumping the gun a little. There is sill quit a bit of snow in the central of nd and southern Manitoba. With the snow forcasted it will do the same as sd, hold them steady. I'm not leaving southern Wisconsin for a week to northern nd yet. Be patient... And good things will come


----------



## Nick Roehl

Large concentrations of snows all along the ND/SD border. Big strings migrating all day, but also saw about 25 feeds. If you can get out in the mud good luck you will kill birds. 
They were pushing hard all day but they will hit snow to the north and push back. Birds were going in all directions. This is just the leading edge not a full fly over.


----------



## headshot

Large flocks of Canada's arrived here last night and with no snow and temps above freezing it is only a matter of days before the SOB's get to this area. :beer:


----------



## Maverick

The first push of birds is here! It was great day yesterday to be in a field. We shot 101 with 2 bands and had one of the best days in awhile!
We started out with no wind but plenty of cloud coverage








Jeff got another band! We called him "clean up" as he was the dead eye right away! Great shooting yesterday Jeff








I got one on the day as well!








Dad, Harry and I
Harry is 68 and made it the hole day! You can hut with us ANY day Harry. Glad you made it in the field with us!!!!








The boys out doing what we love....









Thanks for puting on the miles scouting Huey! You deffinitly put on your share of scouting!! THank you!!
This was one of the best hunts I have been on in awhile! The birds were willing and so were we.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Had our best hunt of the spring yesterday in ND, this includes my trips to NE/SD. We cracked the 3 digit mark, birds decoyed VERY well. Only shot 2 juvies, we were decoying adults from the ground to the 45 yard mark consistently all afternoon. Almost every flock we saw decoyed into range...haven't had front push birds do that in awhile. Got bonus 2 bands.

We were south of Bismarck.


----------



## shmatty06

headed to ND midle of this coming week just woundering if there is still alot of birds still in SD?


----------



## southdakbearfan

Most of the large flocks bolted out of the Aberdeen Area between yesterday and today.


----------



## J.D.

Nice going guys, the two thumbs up pose is classic! :beer:


----------



## stuckontheborder

Saw a couple of hundred snows headed north of Minot and maybe a hundred or so around Kenmere. Snowed about 6-8 inches last night and today so should push the birds South aways. Still snowing !


----------



## WingedShooter7

Just got home from hunting in Eastern Sodak....ended the weekend with 160 birds in 1.5 days. Most of them are heading north and HARD.


----------



## jcnelsn1

Yep, was definitely some great decoying yesterday. Got home after 11 last night and there were snows flyin low over my house. A number of feeds around bismarck today.


----------



## Codeman

These are some great posts. I am out at bismarck today saw some decent numbers on the way out here in some decent feeds.

Can't wait for thursday friday. I am saying screw college scouting wed and hunting thurs friday saturday.


----------



## sniper17

Went out today. Went through oaks, lidgerwood, gwinner, wyndmere, milnor, lisbon, enderlin....Only one flock of a thousand feeding everything else flying high and northwest. Southern part of ND is a fly-by this year. Going up to north tomorrow......


----------



## QUAD GOD

I was just looking for some input.I am going to go out to ND,just not sure when.My options are the middle of this week,or the middle of next week.Do you guys think the main push may be over by next week?I always seem to hit it a little early,or just after!Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

QUAD GOD said:


> I was just looking for some input.I am going to go out to ND,just not sure when.My options are the middle of this week,or the middle of next week.Do you guys think the main push may be over by next week?I always seem to hit it a little early,or just after!Thanks in advance for your help.


If you want the front push, I'd say get out here ASAP.


----------



## jpgoosebusters

sniper17 said:


> Went out today. Went through oaks, lidgerwood, gwinner, wyndmere, milnor, lisbon, enderlin....Only one flock of a thousand feeding everything else flying high and northwest. Southern part of ND is a fly-by this year. Going up to north tomorrow......


 sniper17 I know how you felt yesterday with everything just flying high. I drove through all the same towns and seen the same thing, however things did change for me later in the afternoon when i drove through alice. there were about 20 to 30000 feeding two miles west alice and more pooring in the rest of the afternoon. i hope this helps you out.


----------



## waterboy1950

The first push of birds showed up north of Rt.200 saterday.Bird worked my small spread well.Beware though,the fields are thoughed down2 inches and are sloppy!!!!Remember you are the LANDOWNERS GUEST.Good Huntin. :beer:


----------



## michigandakotan

from around highway 5 to the north border is about 100% snow cover depending on where you are east to west. So from reading these posts I am guessing the highway 2 area is gotta be the location??


----------



## Gooseshredder21

I live in Fargo and I'm wondering if I should head west or south/southwest to find a good number of birds. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## PJ

T - I thought I had to be there for ya to shoot a snow band? Congrats!


----------



## jpallen14

Weekend was a total busy for me in Central SD. Never set a decoy but I did my part in boosting the economy by burning a couple hundred dollars in gas looking for birds to hunt. Went from lots of birds to nothing in a couple days in central SD. I can't justify spending all that gas looking for a needle in a hay stack and calling it a year. Good luck to guys still hunting them in ND.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Hunted Central SE Sodak this past weekend & found a descent feed & killed 65 for 2.5 days. All Juvies & some Rossies. Still plenty of Juvies but not big #'s like last weekend. I'm out... 'til next Year! Shootem Up Nodaks!


----------



## duckp

Had to do some shopping in Aberdeen today.Roslyn to webster to Groton to Aberdeen then home via county roads that 3 days ago held thousands and never saw ONE snow goose.Strange but true.Telling my Mn buddy to stay home or go to noDak.Or Canada.


----------



## nickle ditch

They're North of the border.


----------



## Codeman

I am planning on hunting Thursday and Friday this week. I am looking to scout Wed, I saw a bunch of geese around the Bismarck area yesterday and am wondering if that would be a good area to scout? How do you think the nice weather will affect the birds? I don't need exact areas but just a general location of where the birds are that way I got a section of the state. Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If you have a question, please start a new thread. This is for *reports only*.


----------



## bambam

lots of snows around bismark area had a good shoot last night, any north of the bored yet?


----------



## bornlucky

let the dogs out at 9:30 pm and heard snows heading north. must be the last ones to head north as they were flying all day Saturday. Location is south of Valley City


----------



## mohallfisher

I don't know where these reports of birds in Canada are coming from, I burned a tank of gas a day for the last 3 days in a row lookin for a snow goose and I haven't seen a single one, as a matter of fact I haven't even heard any or seen any migrating. There is a grand total of 0 people that I know that have seen them so I don't think we have to worry about a flyover just yet. Have seen several dozen different flocks of honkers flying north but no snows. Location is 20 miles south of Canadian border. With all the gas I burned and time wasted I guess I shoulda just headed south until I found em, oh well, it was nice to be out and enjoying the weather anyway.


----------



## 32-40win

saw one report of a small flock of snows flying in Regina area, it is starting to thaw now in the daytime, and it looks like it is finally warming up in the southern half of Sask now. It was warmer in Saskatoon than it was here for the weekend. The storm that went thru here went SE and stayed south the most part. Saskatoon looks like it will be warm all week, warmer than Regina for the next couple of days. May crack 10C by the weekend.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Don't worry fellas.... The geese aren't getting very far up north. Heard reports of small groups sneaking up the west part of the northern half the state. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## beaniej266

I hunted near Mitchell, SD yesterday (monday) and saw a couple flocks feeding of over a thousand birds with numerous smaller flocks of a dozen to a hundred plus birds. Nothing close to the numbers that were there last week, but the birds didn't seem in a hurry to get north. I even managed to scratch out 6 by myself over less than a hundred silosocks on public land. I even saw some small flocks of juvies along I-90 and some other backroads south of I-90 when headed home to Sioux falls last night. Get out there and look for them, because they are still there (i know, not the main push but enough to have some fun.)


----------



## Snowgooser

Just saw 4 bunches about 250 heading northwest, 90 miles south of Saskatoon.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Drove from almost Minnesota border all the way to rugby. Dint see a single snow the whole way. If ur looking for birds ya gotta go south of highway 2. It's a dead sea to the north. Good luck boys.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

Still geese in SD. found a pocket holding 500+ birds and took a little drive out west and there were a lot flying around not many on the ground. still a bunch by brookings and some around madison. Gonna see if there still here this weekend and go chase them.


----------



## Mallard Island

Big flocks flying over the house today... not likeing what they find up north and are turning around and going back south.


----------



## mohallfisher

Just seen my first flock of snows for the year. Spotted them over Bottineau and they were headed back south, musta not liked what they saw in Canada, eh?


----------



## Snowgooser

Been seeing small bunches steady this afternoon south of Saskatoon


----------



## White River Hunts

We killed 94 birds this past Friday - Sunday probably 50 miles south and west of Aberdeen. Good numbers of birds and the majority that we shot were adult birds with some Ross geese mixed in. On Saturday we had at least (3) groups of 5K-10K within 2-3 miles. Most of them appeared to be headed south Saturday night. Not alot came back through on Sunday, but we shot a dozen by 9:30. I've heard reports of birds still around Redfield and Miller. I think there is still some good shooting to come in SD for the next week or 10 days.


----------



## marnus

Saw large groups just south of Jamestown tonight and all along 94 to east of B
Valley City. Wish I wasn't working, would've liked to drive around and enjoyed the view. Good luck.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Still lots of snow packed fields up north with sheet water just begining to show. Only flocks of snows I saw were going south late afternoon yesterday.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Just watched a pretty big push of birds going over devils lake. Must have lasted about 45 min. Lots of birds. 
But..............they were all going south. As said earlier there is not enough sheet water available north of here. Fields are still completely white. Gots to go south boys.


----------



## Zekeland

Went for the first drive south today, mostly all white fields. There were a couple ready for a decoy spread for sure. :thumb:

Had some nasty blowing snow for part of the drive.

When ever they really push north I will be ready for them next week. They wont go far though. Lots of snow to the North


----------



## drduck

Just returned from 5 days of hunting in southern ND. Last night there were more birds than we have ever seen and they were gone this morning. As far as finding birds not sure it is all about driving. Hunted a field sat and saw tons of birds. Hunted the same field sun a.m. and rarely saw a bird. went down the road 2 miles and found fields in a 3 by 4 mile area with every field full of snows. Couldn't see any of the clouds flying even though we were so close. Snows all the way to Wyndemere. Note: the road from Wahpeton to I-29 had water accross it. I am unsure if it will close by tomorrow. Melting fast the last 3 days. Good luck. September in saskatchewan luckily is only 5 months away. Most disappointed is the dog.


----------



## blhunter3

Lots of birds, but they are all hauling *** south, SD might be the place to be with juvies coming from the south and the adults coming the north.


----------



## thedeerhunter1982

i am in southwest manitoba and no snows yet a few canadas still 2 feet of snow no open water other than a bit on the river. going out next weekend nice temps for the next 10 days so it should melt pertty quick. i will report back soon 
ps. save a few for me


----------



## headshot

Saw 2 eagle heads with some darks flying NW over the house this am.


----------



## White River Hunts

Heading back to northern SD tonight. Will post if we see any movement. I still think there is some good shooting to come in SD. There were way too many birds down south to have flown by.


----------



## the professor

White River Hunts said:


> Heading back to northern SD tonight. Will post if we see any movement. I still think there is some good shooting to come in SD. There were way too many birds down south to have flown by.


you'll be good to go. still birds south of sioux falls this morning.


----------



## justquacky

Noticed not to many post lately- My dad who is 74 is in North Dakota ( south central)- been putting many miles on scouting and not seeing much- how far north are they- or are they still in south dakota? Any help would be great- I am in Wisconsin and trying to keep him posted- thanks for any help


----------



## J.Jenson

the professor said:


> White River Hunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading back to northern SD tonight. Will post if we see any movement. I still think there is some good shooting to come in SD. There were way too many birds down south to have flown by.
> 
> 
> 
> you'll be good to go. still birds south of sioux falls this morning.
Click to expand...

Are you sure that wasn't just all the garbage on the ground that you notice once all the snow melts? Should be able to pull some in if you'll be in the Northern part of the state. I was West of Thompson last Friday/Saturday and had 13-14 flocks look with 8 come down. Birds didn't start to come in untill the wind picked up and made the spread look better. Go get them!


----------



## the professor

J.Jenson said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White River Hunts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading back to northern SD tonight. Will post if we see any movement. I still think there is some good shooting to come in SD. There were way too many birds down south to have flown by.
> 
> 
> 
> you'll be good to go. still birds south of sioux falls this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't just all the garbage on the ground that you notice once all the snow melts? Should be able to pull some in if you'll be in the Northern part of the state. I was West of Thompson last Friday/Saturday and had 13-14 flocks look with 8 come down. Birds didn't start to come in untill the wind picked up and made the spread look better. Go get them!
Click to expand...

More birds hanging around than you might be aware of...some really close to where we hunted that one windy saturday.


----------



## grizzly

lots of birds shifted west towards pierre and straight due north towards bismarck.


----------



## Snowgooser

Good number of geese in central Sask. Saw 4000+ setting the spread today. Flying in nice small bunches. Chased a bunch out of the decoys after going to the truck for more decoys.


----------



## Derek Lampert

There is huntable numbers flying the missouri N. As far N. as max/ Graisson


----------



## blhunter3

Still birds in ND are flying south


----------



## Roosterslayer05

Justquacky- Im headed out to ND today. My buddies are out there in a corn field already hunting...they dident have any problems finding birds. Does your dad have a layout blind with him??!! If he does I could talk to my buddies and he could prob hunt with us. If he doesent have a layout I could at least point him in the right direction to see some birds. I dont know If ill have access to a comp when im out there and im leaving at noon so If I dont reply that's the reason. Good luck.


----------



## Nyathi19

Just saw a huge flock of snows feeding about 15 miles north of Tower City. Looks like most of the snow has melted south of I94.


----------



## Sask hunter

Seen my first flock of snows today. There was about 50 in the flock. I was just about to go back to school, 12:45, and seen a flock of canadas and a flock of snows in about 5 minutes, so I am unsure how large the migration was this afternoon. After school I sat outside and listened for about 1/2 hr and did not see any migrating. I am located about an hr SW of Saskatoon.


----------



## grizzly

snows from I94 to the canadian border.from valley city west to minot and beyond.heaviest from devils lake and kenmare.huge mass near garrison


----------



## Roughrider

Tues. and today drove from the valley west past Edmore. Then back-tracked towards Lawton and south to Lakota. The only white birds I saw were gulls and swans. The snow around Mayville must have pushed everything west. Usually the highway 1 corridor is full of birds, so far nothing, or I just missed them all.


----------



## snogoosegetter

Hey guys just thought id clear the air alittle bit. Someone posted there are snows from I94 all the way to :beer: the boarder!!! Well sorry but that ain't true. I live up north of cando nd. And i drove all over from there to around the petersburg area and i seen a small group north of churches ferry with 50 or so birds. They were sitting with honkers. So im hoping within the next 3 days they will start pushing. Ill keep it posted as much as i can from the north.


----------



## Zekeland

Pretty slow day on migration updates boys, I know you are pounding snows or pounding gravel in search of them. Good luck.

Lots of rain up here and melting has accelerated. Sheetwater is ready for the snows. Rain possibly tomorrow in the south. Next week should be lots of movement.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Heard from a buddy that a group shot 200 on saturday morning south of aberdeen, south dakota


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just finished up almost a week of hunting ND. Maverick posted up our pics in another thread.

South of I-94 the birds really thinned out, and I mean REALLY thinned out. Probably the fastest migration I've ever seen through that area. Birds everywhere from Saturday until Wednesday morning than they all moved out for the most part.

I'm guessing Central ND is stacked with as few birds as we had down south. Good luck to all hunting this week.

Current snow map:


----------



## Mnflatlander

Me and a buddy came back from NE SD and we found a couple small flocks. We were able to scratch 16 out of them. Should have had more, but not complaining. See ya next year. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Sask hunter

If the weather man is right SK will get lots of snows tommorow. 10C and a SW 30 gusting to 50 wind. Was out for a drive this afternnon and was suprised to see 3 or 4 flocks of snows migrating even though there was a strong WNW wind.


----------



## headshot

They showed up here today, wind has been SE/SW for 2 days. Got up to 12C here today.


----------



## Horker23

Shot 80 on sat in northern Sodak. 90% adults, pretty crazy. Today was tough because someone shot both roosts, one after legal shooting time as we were putting the birds to bed. Im done for the year, finishing with around 400 dead birds all over decoys. Good Luck everyone that is still chasing them


----------



## johnsd16

Our group of five shot 122 in 2 days worth of hunting in ND north of 94. Lots of ross's the first day then mostly snows with about 20% juvies. Saw four or five big feeds right along 94 on both sides between Jamestown and Fargo and it sounds like birds are getting thick up by Hwy 2.


----------



## cwientjes

a group of 9 of us shot 180 in NE sodak saturday night


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

cwientjes said:


> a group of 9 of us shot 180 in NE sodak saturday night


I think you and I may have been hunting together


----------



## Roosterslayer05

I dont know what your talking about chris. I found huge concentrations of birds south of I-94. Friday with 6 guys we shot 21 decoy hunting. Got out to our blinds saturday morning to find our e-caller, about 150 decoys and 16 fliers were stolen overnight! My buddies were ****** and decided to leave so we picked up decoys and they took off. I decided to stay and im glad I did. scouted around saturday and found a spot geese where flying over the road in range. I got 1 shot and doubled. LOTS of migrators moving into the area on saturday. On sunday I found a massive feed/roost and with the heavy northwest winds I set up south of the feed on a closed road. It was so windy the birds in the field couldent hear my gunshots and birds were pouring in from the south all day. I hunted from 9 to 1:30 and shot 20 geese by myself pass shooting. All shots were anywhere from 30-50 yards high. I saw a few flocks go over the road 5 yards high, no joke. Geese flying over that road all day easily within range. The shots I was geting were better than the decoying shots I had on friday. After I hit the 20 mark I decided not too shoot anymore but they were still flying over. I was 3/4 a mile down a wet closed road and I had to carry all those geese back! I could have sat on that road until I ran out of bullets. It was amazing...the best pass shooting for snows you could ask for! I started picking out the rossies because they were lighter!  I could have easily shot 50 geese if I had enough bullets and I sat there all day...or if I wanted that many. Possibly the best snow goose hunting I will ever have. A bad trip turned into a great one. Im glad I decided to stay.


----------



## Gdogg342111

Need some advice. We are heading out this weekend again. We are thinking of heading to the nodak/sodak border. One of the guys that's coming was in clarke this last weekend and shot just under 200 in 2 1/2 days. We're only gonna have about 300-500 decoys so I want to stay away from the large numbers and competition in Nodak. Any advice you can give would really be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Snowgoose1

lots of birds in air.... migration strings SE to NW across Bottineau County. Not flying high but none looking to land, just making there way north west.


----------



## BlackLabs4ever

Just saw a few flocks of 60 or more south of Larimore this morning on Highway 18 some were still in the fields and a few were still flying pretty low looked like they were heading north west.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Just got back from putting on another 200+ mile day. Started wherever hunted this weekend and ended up way south by hurtsfield. The good news saw a ton of birds. The bad news is that they were all a mile high going north. Dint find one feed worth considering. Was a very depressing day to tell ya the truth. Went from easily 100k in one area on Saturday Sunday to about 3k in one day. Not saying its over by any means but just a kick in the shorts. Guess I'm gonna look east tomorrow


----------



## Snowgoose1

flock did start building on ground in afternoon in Bottineau county and got to 30k... 60f changed the 50% snow cover of 2 days ago to just snowbanks remaining... sheet water plentiful and mud where there isn't water.


----------



## BlackLabs4ever

Was driven to fargo on 18 to casselton this morning and saw bout 5000 snows between mayville all the way to casselton. On my way back from fargo at about 8 I saw 10's of thousands of birds from fargo all the way to hatton on Highway 18. Saw big flocks landed south of mayville but only in fields that had alot of flood water. Saw a few North of Hatton as well. Also couple fields south of Larimore with flocks of 150+ in each field I described. Looked like all the birds I saw were Heading North West toward Lakota Landgon area...Hope all this information helps. If you have the time I would get out there before thurs cause they will prob be completly gone by Thurs afternoon.


----------



## Drakestacker

We are heading to the jamestown area tomorrow, just wondering if there was going to be any birds?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Drakestacker said:


> We are heading to the jamestown area tomorrow, just wondering if there was going to be any birds?


I think they are all north of Jamestown, didn't see one snow today! I was really hopeful to get in a couple more shoots locally but doesn't look like it is going to happen. Good luck, I would head North though!


----------



## lesserhunter

Drakestacker said:


> We are heading to the jamestown area tomorrow, just wondering if there was going to be any birds?


you will be fine. all the birds are not north of jamestown yet. there is still birds in sodak


----------



## fowlslayer

Drakestacker said:


> We are heading to the jamestown area tomorrow, just wondering if there was going to be any birds?


there are birds all over the fricken state. i doesnt matter where you go guys


----------



## wingaddict

Since i wont be able to get out anymore this year, I figured I'd pass on the info to someone who could use it. I was to Fargo and back yesterday for work. Plenty of birds in the Jamestown area.


----------



## BB

we really frown upon naming towns on here


----------



## coyotebuster

BB, I think that rule isn't in effect with the snow goose migration report.


----------



## thedeerhunter1982

monday morning saw a heavey migratiton i counted 29 flocks of canadas flying northwest temp around plus 8 celiclus
monday evening saw 24 flocks of canadas and blues mixed in flying mostly north temp around plus 6 celicus
tuesday morning saw 18 flocks of canadas and 6 flocks of ducks flying northwest temp aroung plus 10 cleicus
still havent seen any snows around here yet. we are heading down to whitewater this weekend hopefully get some action.


----------



## mohallfisher

Snows been flyin high and northwest all day over Bottineau. Have seen thousands and thousands of snows flying into Canada every day since last Saturday. Have seen very few flocks feeding or roosting.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have a feeling a lot of groups will be doing very well this weekend. With the weather and all the birds still in SD and ND. Someone is going to put up some big numbers this weekend. I have seen lots of birds still flying around in East Central part of the state!


----------



## wingaddict

I must have forgot to add it in my previous post but the biggest groups I saw were between Glenfield and Wimbeldon yesterday. Tons of birds flying around. Wish I could hunt again this weekend go get em boys!


----------



## Snowgoose1

Migration musical chairs left some in area and on ground and fighting the wind yesterday. also further east in Towner county but water over many roads closing too many roads to get around in that area.


----------



## drakespanker12

Saw close to a 1000 birds jus north of mitchell sunday morning, an my buddys also shot 32 ye

sterday morning sw of brookings, still some pockets of birds to come


----------



## Zekeland

Well,
Only 3 snows harvested so far....tuesday was big migration day untill lunch, then picked up again in evening. Today migration turned on at luchtime.

West, west is the destination. Lessers and specks sticking around but snows are blasting through. Needless to say they aren't stopping for a visit in my spread!!

Hey deerhunter, not much for snows on the ground, maybe this weekend. They are migrating heavy every day regardless of the winds. Sk should be holding a pile somewhere!!!

Back out for a few more days on this front edge...


----------



## blhunter3

Birds all over just put alot of miles on like everyone else. Talked to some truckers and there are birds from SD all the way to Canada.


----------



## headshot

All the snows here are feeding with huge flocks of dark geese and are immpossible to get a shot at. I have put a lot of miles and have not found huntable numbers yet.


----------



## brobones

headshot said:


> All the snows here are feeding with huge flocks of dark geese and are immpossible to get a shot at. I have put a lot of miles and have not found huntable numbers yet.


So you must be jumping them thought you had a great decoy spread??????


----------



## Maverick

wingaddict said:


> I must have forgot to add it in my previous post but the biggest groups I saw were between Glenfield and Wimbeldon yesterday. Tons of birds flying around. Wish I could hunt again this weekend go get em boys!


I was through that area yesterday for some business. Had lunch at the Wolf's Den in Kensal (if you guys ever go in there ask the owner the story of the 2 bucks hanging on the wall!!! Both are over 180" and are monster bucks) Didn't see any birds and I did put on some extra miles scouting. Went west to the 281 corridor and really didn't see much either. Birds I did see were migrating north. They are moving out fast.

***Roads are getting bad in that area as well. Many of the highways are under water and lots of gravels roads washed out!


----------



## wingaddict

Thanks maverick, I'll have to check out that spot in Kensel. I'll agree the roads arent the greatest and it takes some work to find em but they are around. I have some buddies that are out there and are doing very well this morning, so a few must be sticking around.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Went way north yesterday up towards the border. Seen a couple good feeds but no way to get to them. Talked to a couple farmers up that way and they said its the worst its even been for bad roads. Is say for every 10 u drive down that 8 of em are closed with water over them. Makes it real hard to get to where u wanna be.


----------



## headshot

We have yet to fire a shot...... We setc out the spread and the dark geese kept landing and preventing the snows from getting into range. I don't do the sneak thing brobones....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A report for anyone going out this weekend.

1) I'm getting multiple report that the Jamestown area is FULL of hunters per the few birds left. I talked to a buddy yesterday who ended his trip early since every feed had vehicles on it.

2) We just got A LOT of snow statewide. I woke up this morning, looked outside, and almost fell over. And it's still snowing. It may be enough to change the migration, should be a tough day of scouting.


----------



## Drakekiller

I wonder why there are so many hunting in that area???


----------



## blhunter3

Close to the interstate and there are alot of place to jump......


----------



## 32-40win

mohallfisher said:


> Snows been flyin high and northwest all day over Bottineau. Have seen thousands and thousands of snows flying into Canada every day since last Saturday. Have seen very few flocks feeding or roosting.


We've been told there are now a lot of snows in west central Sask , and a lot coming up thru eastern Alberta. We will find out for sure tomorrow. Weather is goofy at present, cold at night, above freezing in the day, snow or rain showers depending on time of day and location over the next 2 or 3 days. Supposed to clear off on Monday, we will see.


----------



## wingaddict

Drakekiller said:


> I wonder why there are so many hunting in that area???


I apologize if I used the migration reports for what they were designed for , helping other hunters, but I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Drakekiller

This happens every year. Guys that have been hunting spring snows for a while understand there are differant parts of the migration and how to hunt them also changes. At this stage of the migration birds are real spread out in pockets. It takes time and $ to find them if you are lucky. So if you go through work it takes to find them and then some well meaning person puts the name of a town where you found birds on the internet so he can help others is hurting the other ones that have worked hard to find them. If you do not know better,this is not the time of the migration to say names of towns. You want to hunt them-find them. Good luck- May your roost not be busted!


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Two buddies of mine have been looking around DL, Lakota, Crary, and Cando for the past 2 days and havent seen any decent feeds a couple small flocks heading NW is all. Now they're saying the snow is making it nearly impossible to see birds in the air or on the ground.


----------



## if it flies it dies1

Im leaving Fargo right now Ill let ya boys know if I do see any good numbers. I going to the town where all the blue platers go. YAY.......... NOT lol.


----------



## blhunter3

Drakekiller said:


> This happens every year. Guys that have been hunting spring snows for a while understand there are differant parts of the migration and how to hunt them also changes. At this stage of the migration birds are real spread out in pockets. It takes time and $ to find them if you are lucky. So if you go through work it takes to find them and then some well meaning person puts the name of a town where you found birds on the internet so he can help others is hurting the other ones that have worked hard to find them. If you do not know better,this is not the time of the migration to say names of towns. You want to hunt them-find them. Good luck- May your roost not be busted!


AMEN! :beer:


----------



## jim and tucker

pretty much done around lake poinsett area... the snow storm came too late.. have only seen one small flock in past few days. friends traveled to Henry and Clark today did not see any, its over til next year...........all that is left to do here is sandbag....and hope.


----------



## blhunter3

Back roads from Edgley to Devils Lake today. I think all the birds are north. Didn't see any huntable numbers anywhere.


----------



## grizzly

Drakekiller said:


> This happens every year. Guys that have been hunting spring snows for a while understand there are differant parts of the migration and how to hunt them also changes. At this stage of the migration birds are real spread out in pockets. It takes time and $ to find them if you are lucky. So if you go through work it takes to find them and then some well meaning person puts the name of a town where you found birds on the internet so he can help others is hurting the other ones that have worked hard to find them. If you do not know better,this is not the time of the migration to say names of towns. You want to hunt them-find them. Good luck- May your roost not be busted!


this is a migration report!


----------



## spankylabs

Think I'm catching on how this site works. Seem to recall intersections being named when the mob was in sodak. Once across the border, a city name is taboo? Non res landowner here. There is logic to the reason my caretaker has been instructed to turn away all res hunters besides a short list of locals.


----------



## GooseSlayer14

went south west and north of mayville and did not see one snow goose today


----------



## snogoosegetter

Saw tons and tons of birds all day. Had a few groups come over the spread. Tomarrow should be better


----------



## jim and tucker

This is the final for s.d. for the year... did find one flock of 500 still hanging around lake poinsett, s.d. and as for Grizzlys post. All i can say is lighten up, they are not your geese. I live in S.D., and will continue to post locations of geese so others can hunt them.If you do not like it, quit posting and reading. Problem solved. And these geese were 6 miles due west of lake poinsett, off hwy 28. With this quiet morning i doubt if they are still there, but who knows.... good luck


----------



## BigT

jim and tucker said:


> This is the final for s.d. for the year... did find one flock of 500 still hanging around lake poinsett, s.d. and as for Grizzlys post. All i can say is lighten up, they are not your geese. I live in S.D., and will continue to post locations of geese so others can hunt them.If you do not like it, quit posting and reading. Problem solved. And these geese were 6 miles due west of lake poinsett, off hwy 28. With this quiet morning i doubt if they are still there, but who knows.... good luck


There is only 380 of them left now.....hahaha


----------



## KEN W

spankylabs said:


> Think I'm catching on how this site works. Seem to recall intersections being named when the mob was in sodak. Once across the border, a city name is taboo? Non res landowner here. There is logic to the reason my caretaker has been instructed to turn away all res hunters besides a short list of locals.


Since snows are ....here today,gone tomorrow, we have never had a taboo on naming towns in the spring.Whoever said that is mis-informed.


----------



## XFactor

Thousands of geese hitting the james river and heading NW Yesturday trying to get away from the heavy snow. They were confused and often times only flying 5yds off the ground, it could have been a pass shooters dream yesturday.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

There are still geese in sd. drove to pickeral last friday and blue dog and west there were birds everywhere. drove back down the interstate and saw 3 fields with whites in them. nothing from about watertown to brookings but then went and got on highway 81 back south and i saw some around madison and then found a pocket with close to 5000k birds could not believe how many there were for this late was gonna set up on them today but yesterday they dipped out. i drove back up to madison and seems a bunch of the birds had landed there because there was more there then the day before. i heard there were still a few around mitchell.


----------



## cwientjes

on sat. a group shot 40 and today we shot 9 in NE Sodak. they are few and far between but they are still here


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

We arrived near Lakota at 6:30 AM Thursday and proceeded to drive north to the canadian border, west as far as rock lake, south to Devils Lake, and all places in between. We found probably 7 spots with birds, but nothing more than a few hundred in each spot. Went to re-check on Friday morning and decoyers were in one of the spots and somebody was jumping another.

We were pretty down and went back to the hotel at 1:00. Some of my buddies thought the day was over and started drinking, thinking it was a wasted trip. I persuaded two of my buddies to go out scouting again in a completely different direction.

Friday evening we stumbled upon an area holding a very good number of birds, probably 20,000 in a 3x3 mile area. By the time we got back to the hotel and ate and got to bed, it was 12:00. We woke up at 1:30 AM and drove out to the field, setting up by 3:00 AM. I apologize if it was one of you guys, but a truck and trailer rolled by at about 3:45 AM, I imagine they were pretty surprised to see someone out there already.

We were caught off guard a little with the snow, we had no way to cover the blind doors. Early in the morning we were able to put water on the blinds and get snow to stick to it, but as it warmed up we were screwed. Birds did not work as close as we would have liked for the most part, but we still managed to get 62 and a band for one day of hunting. Probably would have had more had we been able to hide the blinds a little better.

Basically, two solid days of driving around and not finding anything til Friday evening, and one day of hunting. I thought we ended up doing pretty good consedering everything. Roads are very bad NW of Devils Lake, had to back up two truck and trailers 1/4 mile several times. Ended up just giving up on scouting that area.


----------



## Methuselah

Hunted north of I-94 about 30 miles. Hardly any birds in the area. Only manage to scratch out 8 for the weekend. Sure was a big change from last week.


----------



## thedeerhunter1982

well went to white water this weekend and wow i had the time of my life best waterfowling trip i have ever been on. dident shoot a single bird but saw millions and i mean millions wave after wave came out of north dakota over the turtle mountains milled around for an hour or two some went east then some went west nothing came to our spread for hours then when we decide to pack well the birds start coming a whole bunch of bangs later and no birds.after we found two flooded feilds with a machine road in the middle so we sat there and enjoyed the show of nearly 20 species of ducks flying mach 1 5 feet over our heads it was fun trying to match all the calls with the different birds.got to see my first speckebellys at 10 feet wow very cool.boy we sure learned a lot and had a blast doing.remember hunting is not killing but about the experence you have. well of to scrub some decoys that are full of mud.i will post some pictures tomorrow. good luck everyone :beer:


----------



## greenc

hunted today north of 94 about 25 miles seen huntable numbers but a ton of snow on the ground with more coming in the forecast :******: :******: :******: the birds were in small flocks all am heading north and not stopping we had some flocks dump in and got a few but picked up around 11 all in all it was worth it anytime you can see snows cup up and drop in :sniper: it makes any hunt worth it imo headed out again thursday for the final grind goodluck to all the die hards out there still hunting


----------



## Wetland Warriors

Has anyone been up around cando or rock lake in the past few days? Wondering if this cold rainy/snowy weather is holding any birds down?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My season ended yesterday, it was a long one but all in all a very good time. The birds have really thinned out and a lot of the birds in SD haven't shifted up yet (at least to my knowledge). The snow from the weekend really screwed the birds up, they flew really late...at times not until the afternoon.

Time to start pitching jigs to walleyes - to everyone still hunting good luck!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Hustad last time I check the birds are still migrating through Canada. Don't be a quitter.


----------



## 32-40win

We were in west central Sask the last 4 days, lots of birds, likely 4-500.000 in the area we were in, and the incoming migrators the last couple of days were adding to that number in a hurry . Didn't get the snow that the southern areas got, fields were soaked,but manageable with a quad, they left some ruts though.Almost sunk a truck on a field entrance that looked OK. There is LOTS of water up there at present, and they moved a lot looking for open water.They were being very picky about fields, changing from AM to PM, not necessarily coming back to that field and staying in big flocks, we seemed to be one step behind them a couple of times.They were really eyeballing the fields, we had a lot of trouble getting anything to commit. Big numbers of sandhills and specks with them. The sandhills really put on a show of their flying skills.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

shooteminthelips said:


> Hustad last time I check the birds are still migrating through Canada. Don't be a quitter.


Ugh - I've hunted A LOT this spring and I'm burnt. Although my buddies are headed out this weekend and will be calling me if they find some good stuff...........................so I guess there's a chance of one more. :thumb:


----------



## XFactor

Chris Hustad said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hustad last time I check the birds are still migrating through Canada. Don't be a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh - I've hunted A LOT this spring and I'm burnt. Although my buddies are headed out this weekend and will be calling me if they find some good stuff...........................so I guess there's a chance of one more. :thumb:
Click to expand...

Hey Hustad keep it to reports only please!!! LOL The birds are flying north last I saw :rollin:


----------



## PJ

XFactor said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hustad last time I check the birds are still migrating through Canada. Don't be a quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh - I've hunted A LOT this spring and I'm burnt. Although my buddies are headed out this weekend and will be calling me if they find some good stuff...........................so I guess there's a chance of one more. :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hustad keep it to reports only please!!! LOL The birds are flying north last I saw :rollin:
Click to expand...

Busted! 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Probably a good time to close the reports. At this point, you're either going to Canada or your lucky enough to find juvy pods which probably don't need to be shared at this point anyways.

It was a season for the books, but it really hurt my wallet. Time to start chasing walleyes.

Good luck to the rest of you hunting still.


----------



## goosehauler22

Probably a good time to close the reports. At this point, you're either going to Canada or your lucky enough to find juvy pods which probably don't need to be shared at this point anyways.

This should happen about April 1st every year.


----------



## XFactor

Hey now, some people still hunt canada and would like to see where the migration is! But that person is not me But I do know some people do want to follow it up there! lol


----------

